# my journal



## Freeman (Jan 5, 2003)

Okay..figured I'd give this a shot....I hope I can remember to post to this!!

today was legs..i'm weak!  but that's why I'm fucking training!

squats - 4 sets...8(225)...6(245)...5(255)..then back down to 225 for a quick 6reps

leg press - 3 sets....10@ 8 total plates...8@ 9 plates...5@ 10 plates...this machine is different than the one I'm usd to  back home...not a 45degree...and for some reason it was a shitload harder to do...I usually do 6-7 plates on each side for 5-7 reps on the normal LP machine..oh well...as long as I got that burn and worked my ass off

leg curls(seated) - 3 sets ascending...130...145...then stuck w/ 145 again...reps were 10, 8, 6 respectively

leg ext. - 3 sets.....115...125...135lbs...reps: 10, 8, 6 respectively...

No, I'm not that strong....YET!  I was once, gotta get back to where I was, then a lot stronger!   

So far I've eaten :

meal #1 - my yummy protein pancakes..ingredients posted in diet/nutrition/recipe section...glass of water too

meal #2 - protein shake 
                  4tbs heavy whipping cream
                  12 oz water
                  2 scoops optimum vanilla
                  4 strawberries
                  1 splenda packet

meal #3 - 5oz ground sirloin
                3 deep fried shrimp (i know i know)
                bits and pieces of onions and mushrooms..grilled..mmmm...glass of water (ok, this wasn't "healthy" probabaly, but I'lm bulking..and these were leftovers from Longhorn Steakhouse...So sue me!!  

meal #4 - post workout shake
                 2 scoops optimum chocolate
                 5g creatine, 5g glutamine
                 2 spoonfuls of sugarfree chocolate syrup(contains dextrose/maltodextrin)
                 12 oz water and 4 ice cubes
                 splenda packet

meal #5 (planned) 8pm
6oz snapper with lime and garlic
sweet potato
greens salad with FF shredded cheddar, diced ham, dressing yet to be determined...
glass of water

meal #6 (planned) 10:30 or 11pm

shake....
4tbs heavy cream or 2 spoons of natrual PB
2 scoops protein
12-16oz water/ice cubes...

I might swap this for some FF cottage cheese...I dunno what else I should eat with the cottage cheese though...

that's it for now...I'll try to keep this current and up to date!


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

Although Pyramid style can be great but be sure to change this up every so often..  for example.  Try 10 reps straight across and then in  a few weeks back it down to 5 reps straight across.  I guarantee you that your weights will GO UP!!!!!

Remember!  PSYCHE!  

What else do you do for your hamstrings??  Put Hamstrings on another day (2 days apart from your Quads)

PS. Hack squats is NOT a common piece of equipment I noticed for gyms here in S. FLA!  So, just vary your angles on squats and leg presses if you can.  Some people use the smith machine... put their feet together... out  front... it's scary but effective!!!  Or they put the bar across their chest/shoulders with their arms folded as well....  But you won't see me doing those!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 5, 2003)

hehe yeah, i've seen ppl doing them with the bar across there chest area like that...not me!  hehe too freaky..yeah, maybe I will do 'em like that on the smith...should I do leg curls at all?  I have noticed some ppl dont do them at all!

god, just had that postworkout shake, and I'm fucking starving as hell already!  ahh!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 10, 2003)

Ok, OK..been too long..I just gotta get used to posting to this damn thing! 

Today was day off from the gym.

Monday was chest/tris
Tuesday was off
Wednesday was back/bis
Thursday(Yesterday) was shoulders/traps/calves

Saturday will be legs (quads and hams)
Sunday will be chest/tris again.

I don't remember everything I did the last few days..well, I remember yesterday:

behind the neck press (barbell) - 3sets 10,8, 6...95lbs...115lbs...135lbs

2 quick sets of arnies - 50lbs..then 55lbs...I suck at these!  gonna hit them hard starting next week!

front raises - DB - 3 sets...35lbs, 40lb, 45lb

standing lat raises or whatever - 3 sets...35lbs, 40lbs, 45lb

cable side raises...don't remember the weight here..

2 quick sets of upright rows 100lbs...110lbs..(on the cables)

4 sets of shrugs...warmup of 135lbs..then up to 225 for 12...315lbs for 8 (not pretty, but felt it)...275lbs for 8...then back to 135 RIGHT after for a quick 10 to burn it...

Next time I'm gonna do shrugs first, I feel like it warms me up good and I did that the week before and was able to get 315lb more effectively.

Meal #1 
7 egg whites w/ 2 whole eggs, diced ham, 2 pieces FF cheddar
.5 cups oats w/ cinnamon and splenda
3 pieces turkey bacon mmmm :smile:

Meal #2
MRP - 2 scoops protein, 4 strawberries, 16oz water, splenda, 1tbs flax oil

Meal #3
6oz chicken breast
red apple (this meal sucked because I was rushed getting ready for school and this is all I could grab real fast!)

Meal #4
all I had time for was a Detour bar...and yes I'm starving again..

Meal #5 - Unless I go out real soon with someone to get food this will be cooked at home and will be:

filet minion :smile:
baked or sweet potato (havent decided yet)
salad with LF italian dressing

Meal #6
MRP and/or cottage cheese


----------



## Freeman (Jan 11, 2003)

Ok, 01-11-2003

Today was a bit frustrating for me.  I got a late start, and had to skip my usual morning workout because I would've been late for work.  I wasn't even supposed to work today, but they asked me to work for this stupid girl...ugh!

Ok, so today was legs..warmups not cited here..

Squats - 4 sets...10@ 235lbs (already an improvement )...8@ 255lbs...6@ 265lbs (not pretty, but at least I'm moving up!).

Leg Press - plates listed are total plates..this machine doesn't have 2 sides on either side of you..just one big lever/arm thing..I hate it, but it's all I got..

8 plates for 10...9plates for 8...9 plates again for 6...these were all pretty good reps IMO...felt it totally

Leg Ext. - 3sets.....115lbs for 12 reps...135 for 8 reps...145 for 6...then back down to 90lbs immediately for 5 slow reps..so I guess really 4 sets!

No hack machine, so I did smith squats..feet far out in front of me to hit dat ass and hammies.. (this was my 1st time trying this, so pardon the light weight...)

3 sets...155lbs for 10...185lbs for 8...225lbs for 6 or 7 can't; remember..then immediately back down to 135 for 8 slow and good reps..

Meal #1
Protein pancakes - can't get enough of these..mmmm! I love making these home made beautiful things!
3 pieces turkey bacon

Meal #2  - Late for work, so this is really a joke if you ask me
Detour bar...fucking pissed I couldn't really eat here..ugh!  

Meal #3 - 6oz chicken breast 
                small sweet potato
                FF yogurt..banana flavor mmmm

Meal #4 - post workout mrp...2 scoops..5g glutamine/creatine...4 strawberries...12oz water and 2 cubes..

Meal #5 - no idea...I'll try to post later..

Meal #6 - If I have time for one, i'tll be cottage cheese or a shake with flax oil in it...This day has F-ed meup big time..I wanna get that 6th meal in, but I don't want it to be at frigg'n 1am!  I gotta wake up early anyways!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 11, 2003)

Ok, so meal #5 was Outback take out.  9oz Victoria Filet.mmm...house salad w/ ranch dressing.  a few bites of their bread, then I threw it out...didn't wanna get too full....loaded baked potato (butter, sour cream, grated cheese, bacon bits, chives)...didn't get a lot of cheese or bacon on this..oh well...

oh, and water..can't forget the glass of H2O!!

I doubt I'll get in another meal before bed...it's already almost 11pm and I ate like 30 minutes ago..not sure how much longer I'll be staying up...watching this game though...if it goes late, I'll fix a shake or have a few bites of cottage cheese...


----------



## Freeman (Jan 12, 2003)

Ugh, work just totally Fs up my schedule.  Gets all in the way of my normal routine and meals...ugh!  I always feel famished on these days!  I need to grow and I can't bring enough food with me to work and I can't get my meal times right..oh well, at least it isn't every day...here goes...workout:

chest/tris today - BTW I am a pathetic bastard when it comes to bench, and it's VERY frustrating, but I'm trying!

flat bb bench - 8@ 155lbs....7@160lbs...6@ 160lbs...
incline DBs  - 10@ 50lbs...8@ 60lbs...5-6 @65..can't remember.
Decline DBs - 10 @50lbs (then by this time I was fried)..4@60lbs..5@ 35lbs...then I jumped over to bb declines for one set at 135lbs for 6 reps...
Flat DB flyes - 8 reps @ 40lbs...7 reps @40lbs..again, fried..so 6reps of 35lbs...

over head DB ext. - 55lbs for 10...60lbs for 8...60 again for 6.  tris were fried at this point..ugh!

Cable pressdowns (angled hand bar) - 110lbs for 10 reps...130lbs for 6...120lbs. for 6...
Cable single arm extensions (Standing) - 30lbs for 10...40lbs for 8...50lbs for 6

skipped abs..doing them tomorrow with calves after class..otherwise tomorrow is my day off..

meal #1
leftover protein pancakes (2)
4 egg whites, 1 whole egg.scrambled with diced ham and 1 slice ff cheese.
2 strips of turkey bacon.
glass of OJ

meal #2 MRP - 2 scoops.....4 strawberries, 4tbs heavy cream 12oz water

Meal #3 
6oz. tuna w/ lowfat mayo
1 apple
2 tbs. natural PB

Meal #4
Detour Bar (I'm sick of not getting in a meal here cuz of work and shit! ugh!)

Meal #5 - post w/o shake...2scoops...4 strawberries...5g creatine and glutamine...2 cubes 12 oz water.

Meal #6 (looking like chicken breast, sweet potato, salad)


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 12, 2003)

whats a detour bar?? nutrition facts????


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2003)

A detour bar is the one that is left in your walking path in the gym and you have to walk around rather then pick it up.  yea yea I'm sure that is what it is.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 12, 2003)

no its not


----------



## Freeman (Jan 12, 2003)

haha Detour Bar is a yummy protein bar..best tasting out there...

290 calories - 80 from fat
Carbs - 21g (6g sugar  )

Protein - 32g


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2003)

oceangurl  do you have a pic of you posted on here anywhere?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> haha Detour Bar is a yummy protein bar..best tasting out there...
> 
> 290 calories - 80 from fat
> ...



But BARS ARE EVIL!!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Jan 12, 2003)

Hey man...I just read a post from Terry Giles, and he hinted that the labeling on those bars is not 100% legit


----------



## Freeman (Jan 12, 2003)

eh, well, they're yummy, and I'm bulking


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2003)

I heard that name before "terry giles" who is he and on what board did you read it.  Isn't he from MM.com?


----------



## kuso (Jan 12, 2003)

Yeah MM.com, that hell hole 

He works at MetRx


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 12, 2003)

no i dont have any pictures sorry! i would if i had a scanner. 
not all power bars are evil. they would be evil if you eat them more than one a day. one bar a day not gonna make adifference. 
do you have any pics?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2003)

Ohhh Kus,, you doing some spying on the compitition?  hahaha


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> no i dont have any pictures sorry! i would if i had a scanner.
> not all power bars are evil. they would be evil if you eat them more than one a day. one bar a day not gonna make adifference.
> do you have any pics?



Yes all bars are EVIL!  Ever wonder what that chocolate on the outside is.   

Read This!


----------



## kuso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Ohhh Kus,, you doing some spying on the compitition?  hahaha



Always keep my eye on the competition, and look for a chance to flame IA at MM


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2003)

I use ProteinPlus bars.  
Total Fat 5g
saturated Fat: 2.5g
Protein 24g
Carb  38g
Sugars 21g
Total Cals: 290   Cals from fat  45g
And I agree, I only use them when I'm at work to fill a meal gap.  
The total Fat and sugars and amount of carbs are more then I'd like to be honest.  

and yes oceangurl my pics are in the members pic section dear.
Take a looksee and tell me where you think I need work. I look forward to criticisms so don't be nice.   wink wink


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 12, 2003)

but some bars have only 3 grams of sugar or less


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2003)

Bust a verbal cap in them for me Kuso.. I owe them one.  (banned me)


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2003)

Did you read the article?  If so then you would have noticed that the sugar count doesn't matter its the glycerine.

Sorry to screw up your journal Freeman, lets discuss this in your journal from now own.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2003)

give me the names Ocean.  I hate shopping for those damn things. If anyone knows a better brand, PLease feel free to post them    Thanks.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 12, 2003)

members pics? under what??
why you eating the protein plus with lots of sugar!
try premier protein 
21 grams of carbs ( 8 grams of sugar) and 31 grams of protein 
280 cal.. 8 grams of fat


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2003)

yea sorry Free. I'm starting a new thread people in "general Chat" on these subjects and whatever you want to talk about.  I'll call it  CHATTING.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2003)

Hi Fire!
I don't think bars are good for either but remember your bulking and she's trying to cut.  It makes a huge difference on your insulin when cutting.  JMO


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2003)

Hi Jodi !!!  Oh I totally AGREE not good for cutting.  Talk to you in the "new" thread I started in General Chat.  I feel bad were filling up my boys journal.

Fire.


----------



## kuso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Bust a verbal cap in them for me Kuso.. I owe them one.  (banned me)




Will do buddy


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2003)

Semper Fi  Kus....Thanks bro.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 12, 2003)

hahaha AHHHH!  nO i don't mind...

bars suck, but they're better than a big mac...I just have to have one now and then because of my school/work schedule gets F-ed up

I'm trying to eat eat eat...because I'm puny and weak!  My friend Phil is a body builder..he's 5'4 215lbs, but strong as an ox and huge!  He eats pretty much whatever he wants cuz he's bulking...(he had a huge ice cream cake he was working on last time I was back home visiting!)

so, I'm not going to that extent, but I am eating a lot more and bars are a necessary evil I'm afraid...lots of protein (and carbs) but those do'nt matter as much as the protein.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 12, 2003)

ya .. sorry fire 
lets  not chat here anymore


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 12, 2003)

same here! im afraid of lots of fat and carbs


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> eh, well, they're yummy, and I'm bulking



I'd rather see you eat red meat than a stinkin' protein bar... hell, you probably could afford a little pasta too!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 12, 2003)

hahah probably...

I've eaten steak the last two nights! well, not tonight, but before that...mmmmm

I almost went and got a Wendy's burger and loaded baked potato tonight, but didn't feel like driving!  

Now I'm debating on whether to eat some no-sugar added chocolate ice cream with a couple of spoonfuls of Natty PB dumped on top...???????? Tempting, but my stomach is kinda "iffy" right now


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 12, 2003)

freeman, is that your pic on the side in black and white?


----------



## Freeman (Jan 12, 2003)

Yes indeed it is...why?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2003)

cause your a cutie Freeman...I can read her mind.  hahahahaha


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 12, 2003)

how old are you?
you kinda cute


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

Freeman's pic reminds me of the Road Dogg, Jesse James (Wrestler)  

That's pretty cool!  Nice picture, Freeman!   (No, I'm not trying to be GAY either.  But MMA might!   )


----------



## Freeman (Jan 12, 2003)

Yeah I had to get this up there..it's about a year old...but I still look the same, in the face anyway...

Thanks OG, although I don't htink so haha


----------



## Freeman (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm 22 years old.


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

And he hangs out at Devaney's!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 12, 2003)

you dont think so? what you mean by that


----------



## Freeman (Jan 13, 2003)

No, I don't think so.  I can't think of myself as "cute" or whatever.  I would feel like an a$$hole if I did.  But, I'm fine with you thinking so :wink:


----------



## Freeman (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> And he hangs out at Devaney's!



what the hell is Devaney's?


----------



## david (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> what the hell is Devaney's?



Devaney's bar is located in the World Gym plaza on Goldenrod and University in the Gooding's Plaza??

I went in their on a Sunday afternoon and people were drunk at 11 am!!!  Ridiculous!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 13, 2003)

haha, I know where that is...11am!  that IS re-god damn-diculuous!  I'm off to the social right now (formerlyh the sapphire) for my friends band's show...Venusian Skyline...great stuff!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 14, 2003)

Ugh, ok..tired as all hell right now...went to bed last night, woke up at 5am (couldn't sleep)...gym at 7am..class from 8:30-11:15am..then back to gym to do abs and calves...

Meal #1 6am
Protein Pancakes cuz they were quick..made the batter last night..
1 glass of OJ

Meal #2 8:30am
Post w/o MRP including strawberries (Planet Smoothie keeps them in that glaze crap..oh well) Myoplex and creatine

Meal #3 1pm (got stuck talking to an old friend at the gym..ugh!)
6oz tuna mixed with mayo and FF shredded cheddar...then in the microwave it goes...
1 apple and 2.5 tbs Natura PB - glass of water

Meal #4 MRP
2 scoops optimum
4tbs heavy whipping cream
12oz water, 4 cubes
TINY bit of PB to ad a crunch

Meal #5 
roughly, 8oz sirloin
1 baked potato, w/ country crock 
salad with no calorie, no carb 1000 Island dressing
glass of water

W/O:
Back/Bis

WG Pulldowns
145lbs x 10......160lbs x 8....190lbs x 6...
CG Pulldowns
160lbs x 10....175lbs x 8....190lbs x 6
T-bar rows
2 plates x 10...then for 8.........2 plates + 25lbs plate x 6
weighted hyperextensions w/ 45lbs plate
3 sets of 15

Single-arm DB preachers
35lbs x 10....40lbs x 8....45lbs x 6
shorter straightbar curl.....can't remember what I used here..but it was a good 3 sets...

DB straight hammers...not across the front...
35lbs x 10....40lbs x 8...45lbs x 6

forearms...BB wrist curls with 45lbs x 20...55lbs x 15...65lbs x 8

then at 11:20am, abs, and calves

calves were  - standing smith machine raises (on box)..225lbs x 20...315lbs x 12...335 x 8
seated raises
2 plates x 10..then x 8...3 plates barely for 6


ok, no meal #6 tonight I dn't htink..I'm beat and falling asleep...I think I'm just gonna go to sleep now..I feel like a turd both physically and mentally...I need to do something in this GD town!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 14, 2003)

> ok, no meal #6 tonight I dn't htink..I'm beat and falling asleep...I think I'm just gonna go to sleep now..I feel like a turd both physically and mentally...I need to do something in this GD town!



No excuse eat meal #6.  Your still up.  I SEE YOU!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 15, 2003)

Hehehe...ok ok, I did.  I ate a few spoonfuls of FF cottage cheese and took my multivitamin (mega man GNC).  so, don't worry!  

I was fallin' out.  So damn tired   ,but today I feel great..got enough sleep!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 15, 2003)

01-15-2003

wake - 7am
gym - 9:30am

Shoulders

BB shrugs - 245lbs x 10, 275lbs x 8, 315 x 6...then right down to 225lbs for 8 for a burnout...feelin' it now! 

Behind the Neck BB Press - 105lbs x 12, 125lbs x 8, 145 x 3  pathetic..don't know what happened on this one...so I went back to 115lbs and busted 10...mental block I think..

Single Arm Front DB Raises - 35lbs x 12, 40lbs x 10, 45lbs x 8

Seated, Bent Laterals - 35lbs x 10, 40lbs x 8, 45lbs x 6

Single Arm "cheat" Laterals - 35lbs x 10, 45lbs x 8, 50lbs x 6

Shoulders feel GREAT right now.  Nice and tight and sore...tomorrow should feel even "better" 

Meal #1 8am
leftover protein pancakes
3 strips turkey bacon
glass of OJ

Meal #2 11am
post w/o MRP (2 scoops Optimum, 4 strawberries, 5g creatine & glutamine, 12oz water, 2 cubes)

Meal #3 2:45pm I know I know...
chicken breast
Apple (fuji apples are damn good!)
2tbs Natural PB

Meal #4 6pm
Protein Bar (Detour)

Meal #5 9pm
Chicken breast
sweet potato w/ cinamon, country crock, splenda packet
salad w/ shredded cheese and sliced ham pieces...LF italian dressing...I"m a bad judge when it comes to this...it never is enough, then it's way too much! 

Meal 6, probably 11pm
I'm thinking another MRP with flax or heavy cream


tomorrow is "off" day from gym...then I'll go Friday & Saturday and off Sunday..ugh, and I'll have to be off Monday too cuz my gym is closed...fuckers!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 16, 2003)

what gym you go to that is closed on monday?


----------



## Freeman (Jan 16, 2003)

The one at school.  At UCF.  School is closed Monday, so of course, they close the god damn gym too!  bastards!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 16, 2003)

But, it might be for the best, cuz I"ll be working on gopro's program and I might need that rest!


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> The one at school.  At UCF.  School is closed Monday, so of course, they close the god damn gym too!  bastards!




Go to Bally's on 436 in Casselberry and print out in my freebie section for a two week pass!!!!!!!

Also, you can hit both World's Gyms for a free week or two week pass and also, Gold's!!!  When I'm there, you'll get in for free!  

All in all, you could get 6 weeks free of  other gyms, Freeman!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 16, 2003)

Hahaha true!  where's your "freebie" section?

(i'm off to get my outback takeout..the outback special ...mmmm 120z sirloin)


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 16, 2003)

hey freeman, where you go to school?


----------



## Freeman (Jan 16, 2003)

the University of Central Florida - UCF Golden Knights...Orlando, FL  woo-fucking-hoo!!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 16, 2003)

are you a junior?


----------



## Freeman (Jan 16, 2003)

Yeah, I should be a senior, but alas...I took a year off after getting my A.A. at community college to wait for my gf who was still in high school...then we moved over here together in August...then in September, a week after our 3year anniversary, she basically dumped my ass...

haha, sorry I'm venting!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 16, 2003)

1-16-2003

Day off from gym = less typing! 

Meal #1
4egg whites, 2 yolks scrambled w/
4oz lean ground beef
2 slices FF cheddar
.5 cups oats w/ cinnamon and 3 splendas...needed to cure my sweet tooth! :spazz:
glass of OJ

Meal #2
MRP shake (2 scoops..40g protein....4 strawberries and some blueberries, 4tbsp heavy cream, 12oz water, 2 cubes, 2 splendas)

Meal #3
7oz tuna
1 apple (fuji)
2 tbsp Natural PB
glass of water

Meal #4
GOD DAMN MOTHERFUCKING PROTEIN BAR!!!! :FIRE:  I hate work!....it tasted yummy though, it was a Detour 
glass of water

Meal #5 - Outback take out...me no feel like a'cooking!<japanese voice>

12oz sirloin (only ate 2/3 of it..saving rest for later!)
1 baked potato w/ butter & sour cream, chives, and like 3 little bacon bits!  they jipped my ass!
house salad
glass of water

I guess today could be called a "cheat" day...but not totally really..steak is good, the potato sucked though, and the bar...SOOO I reserve my cheat day for later! 

Hey, I'm bulking, what do ya want????


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2003)

Hey Freeman!!!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 17, 2003)

Au revoir David!


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm NOT French, Freeman!!!  

Although I spoke with this "nutty" Polish and a Hungarian girl last night.  Boy, are they full of CRAP!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 17, 2003)

Hahahaha, Polish eh?  was she as stupid as I'm assuming she was?  :wink:

...I AM learning French...gotta practice my man!  I might be going to France this summer, better to know the language a little bit before I go!


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2003)

No, NOT at all!!!!  I told her she is the first hot Polish girl I've ever met and told her I have something that closely resembles their country.

My Polish d-Dog!   

Oui!  French gals!  Great language to learn Freeman!  I need to learn the language the speak in Amsterdam, personally!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 17, 2003)

damn, that was F-ing funny!


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2003)

what are you up to, right now??


----------



## Freeman (Jan 17, 2003)

right now, not a GOD DAMN thing....it's 5:42pm, Friday currently..I'm freezing my ass off!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 17, 2003)

Ok, so tonight isn't looking to promising.  It's cold out.  No one is around to do anything with.  Ugh!  So it looks like I'll spend another damn night sitting in the good ol' apartment doing jack SHIT!  

making dinner right now cuz i'm starving.  Maybe I'll watch my extended LOTR DVD I got for x-mas...

Will post meals and leg workout later tonight..


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2003)

Hey I'd rather sit home alone and watch Lord of the Rings than to have to go do what I have to do.  

Another fun exciting evening of being a DD so my friends can all get wasted, make fools of themselves (which if I was drinking then I would to), have fun, while I sit in this smokey ass bar with my glass of water waiting to drive them home!  WhooHoo!  Why do I offer?  I don't know!  

They just all know that I don't drink often cuz of my BB lifestyle so they like to take advantage of that!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 17, 2003)

I hear ya!  I don't drink either, which is odd I guess for a college guy, but it's just not my thing.  So, it's hard to go out and have fun while everyone else is plastered or getting plastered.  I usually do have a good time, if for no other reason than making fun of them! 

now, I'll go to sports bars, b/c those are fun!  get to watch sports with friends, and of course EAT!!! which I'm about to do cuz I'm starvinG!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 17, 2003)

01-17-2003

Legs:

Squats - 235lbs x 10, 255lbs x 8, 275lbs x 6
Leg Press - 380lbs(8plates) x 10, 425lbs(9plates) x 8, 470lbs(10plates) x 6
Leg Ext. - 125lbs x 10, 135lbs x 8, 145lbs x 6
Smith Squats (legs forward to work my booty!) - 185lbs x 10, 225lbs x 8, 245lbs x 6

Meal #1 
5 egg whites, 1 yolk scrambled w/ 2 slices FF cheese
4oz sirloin steak (mm leftover Outback)
2 slices whole wheat toast w/ SF jelly
glass of OJ

Meal #2
Post w/o MRP 
2scoops protein, 5g glutamine/creatine
half of a banana
3 strawberries
4tbsp heavy cream
12oz water, 2 cubes

Meal #3
Wendy's Bacon Cheeseburger 
Loaded baked potato (cheese & bacon pieces) mmmm 
glass of water

Meal #4 MRP
2 scoops
other half of banana
2 strawberries
4tbsp heavy cream
12oz water, 2 cubes

Meal #5
Chicken Breast
Sweet potato w/ cinnamon and splenda
salad with cut up ham pieces and FF sliced cheese, italian dressing
glass of water.

Meal #6
FF cottage cheese
1 tbsp natural PB

ate a lot, hungry all day


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 18, 2003)

drinking isnt my thing either. not even soda.... i love water and thats about it!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 18, 2003)

Same here, I typically only drink water.  Often I have a glass of OJ in the morning with breakfast.  It's kinda like my "coffee".


----------



## Freeman (Jan 18, 2003)

1-18-2003

Meal #1
protein pancakes
2 strips turkey bacon
glass of OJ

Meal #2
Post w/o MRP (2 scoops, 4 strawberries, 5g glutamine/creatine, 12oz water & 2 cubes...2 splendas)

Meal #3
6oz chicken breast...mmm butterball precooked hehe
1 apple
2 tbsp Natura PB

Meal #4 (Tony Roma's is yummy)
Mushroom Swiss Burger w/ Fries, cole slaw, bread&butter

Meal #5 (hopefully!)
Probably another shake...kinda got a late start on my meals today cuz of the visiting parents and all..so no meal #6!!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 18, 2003)

Chest/Back - First day trying GoPro's workouts..here goes nothin'!!!

Flat DB press - 70lbs x 6, 70lbs x 5, 75lbs x 4
Incline BB - 155lbs x 4, 145lbs x 6, 155lbs x 5
weighted Dips - 3 x 6 w/ 25lbs

squat rack deadlifts - 225lbs x 6, 225lbs x 6...245lbs x 6
bent BB rows - 135lbs x 6, 135lbs x 6, 145lbs x 6 (first time trying these, so I hope I did them with decent form!  hopefully next time I'll go heavier)

weighted chins w/ 10lbs - 3 sets of 4 (really shitty ones, I suck!!  )

CG seated rows - 4 plates total...3 x 6 tried to go slow even though this was real heavy for me..


----------



## Freeman (Jan 18, 2003)

ugh, that burger feels like it's still sitting in my stomach...maybe "cheat meals" aren't that fun after all 

I need another meal, but just feel too damn full..what a pain in d'arse!  I'm thinking about 2 scoops and some flax...I duno though


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 18, 2003)

water, protein shakes.. my everyday drinks and i allow myself a cup of coffee or two at the most per week before doing cardio early in the morning


----------



## Freeman (Jan 19, 2003)

Well, I didn't think I'd be sore judging from how I felt yesterday after my workout, But I must admit I am a little..mostly just tight, but I do feel that I worked the muscles.  I am usually more sore 2 days after, so I'll see tomorrow.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 19, 2003)

Just wanted to note that this post is my 666th post.  ooooooooooooooooooooooooooohh ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, freaky huh?


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2003)

you ARE NOW officially SATAN!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 19, 2003)

1-19-2003

OK only did abs and calves today cuz I did legs friday and chest/back yesterday...tomorrow will be completely off..

I've had bad stomach pressure/cramps/tightness all day.  Feels like a rock sitting in my stomach... 

so, I haven't been eating as much as I'd like, but oh well..

meal #1 
protein pancakes (forgot to mention before about the fake butter and sugar free syrup!)
3 strips bacon
glass of OJ

Meal #2
MRP (half banana, 2 tbsp heavy cream ,2 scoops, 5g creatine, 1 splenda, 12 oz water, 4 cubes)

Meal #3 
6oz chicken breast
.5 cup brown rice w/ ff shredded cheese and 1 tbsp Newman's Own italian dressing on top..
glass of water

Meal #4 (about to have)
1 filet minion
baked potato w/ fake butter and salt&pepper
broccoli & cauliflower

Meal #5 
no idea yet....if I feel up to it I'll try a shake or some cottage cheese and something esle w/ it...I dunno...or maybe I"ll cheat and have some no-sugar added mint chocolate chip ice cream 
glass of water


----------



## Freeman (Jan 20, 2003)

Parents visited me on this long weekend.  It was really nice to have company and someone to talk to!  I get so sick of sitting around here in my free time.  I probably could've gotten some reading for school (which I always have a ton of) done, but oh well, I'll do it tonight after they leave.  Plus, I HAD to watch football.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 20, 2003)

Another thing, my mom was looking through my phone books and found a bunch of coupons.  Well, one of them is for a 2 week free trial at World Gym.  So, that is pretty sweet.  If I had known that, I could have stuck to my normal workout schedule.  My gym is closed today, so I had to tweak it a bit this week.  I could've just gone to World's!  

Oh well.  It will me nice to go and ahve a change of environment.   Plus, it's a lot...LOT closer, so I will put less miles on my car for 2 weeks, not driving back and forth between here and school like 2 times a day between gym and class...


----------



## Freeman (Jan 21, 2003)

Ok, today was arms...but I'm too tired to post my workout and meals..suffice it to say that I'm giving gopro's workout a shot and liking it so far...at 6 times...

day was shitty...I was a major basketcase today and I'm so glad it's over....school shit, computer fuck ups, ex girlfriend problems...  I feel like total shit right now and can't wait to sleep, wake up, and go to the gym to do shoulders tomorrow..that should make me feel a little better


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 21, 2003)

my workout usually : sun - 20-30 minutes cardio//////ABS
                                  mon- have school all day and night///// ABS
                                  tues- lower body //// ABS
                                  wed- upper body ////// ABS
                                  thurs- lower// ABS
                                  Frid- upper /// ABS 
                                  sat- lower body /// ABS
i do five sets of each workout ( 12- 16 reps)


----------



## Freeman (Jan 21, 2003)

you only need to do abs like twice a week OG..


----------



## Freeman (Jan 22, 2003)

Meal #1
6egg whites, 2 yolks
diced ham
2 slices FF cheese
2 pieces whole wheat w/ SF jelly

Off to the gym!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 22, 2003)

1-22-2003

shoulders

military press - 115lbs x 6, 125lbs x 6, 135lbs x 4

BB upright rows - however much the shorter BB weighs plus 70lbs x 6, plus 90lbs x 6, plus 90lbs x 5-ish 

"cheat" laterals - 50lbs x 6...60lbs x 6

BB shrugs - 295lbs x 6, 315lbs x 6, 325lbs x 5


----------



## Freeman (Jan 22, 2003)

meal #1
6egg whites, 2 yolks
diced ham, 2 FF cheddar slices
2 pieces whole wheat w/ sf jelly

Meal #2
2 scoops
4 strawberries and some blueberries
5g creatine/glutamine
12oz water and 2 cubes

Meal #3
6oz chicken breast
1 apple
2 tbsp natural PB

Meal #4
2 scoops
1/2 banana
3 strawberries
4tbsp heavy cream

Meal #5
chicken breast
baked potato w/ country crock
salad with diced ham, shredded FF cheese, 1 hard boiled egg(diced)


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 22, 2003)

why only twice a week? ABS muscles not like the other muscles. its got the most fat tissues so its ok to work on it alot


----------



## Freeman (Jan 23, 2003)

You cannot "spot" train an area to lose fat.  You can train an area to build/cut muslces...but diet is where that fat comes from.  Abs are just like ANY other musle, if you over train it (like you are) you're never going to see results.  Just keep in mind that diet is the most important.  Cuz right now, if that's how you do your abs, you are SEVERLY overtraining them!


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> why only twice a week? ABS muscles not like the other muscles. its got the most fat tissues so its ok to work on it alot




Actually some theorize that abs are good to  train on all training days but some back out to just 3 to 4 times a week.....


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 23, 2003)

so what should i do then?????


----------



## Freeman (Jan 24, 2003)

I say only do them twice a week.  or, ever 3-4 days...


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2003)

just curious Freeman.... since the average workout days per week is 4 days, why would you only do abs twice a week vs. during the 4 days that you are working out??  Just looking for your opinion and then I'll re-respond.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 24, 2003)

Well, basically I do abs every few days, but for a 7 day week, that equates to only a couple time a "week".  I think doing them every day is over kill.  I treat abs as any other muscle, almost 

I also find that if I do them every day, or every other day, I don't see any progress, nor do I feel any progress.  I think they get "used" to it.  I don't do chest every other day, or every day, so I don't see why I would do abs...


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2003)

OK... I was just curious... let's say you do them 4 times a week and you do train them hard and strict but don't feel them on the 3 or 4th day.  Because you don't feel them like  you would on the 1st and 2nd does not mean their are OT or ineffective... you are still benefiting the abs.  Try changing up your ab routine and incorporating advanced/difficult exercises.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 24, 2003)

Legs-powerweek

Squats - 255lbs x 6, 275lbs x 6, 295lbs x 5 
Leg Press - 6 x 425, 6 x 470, 4 x 515
sinlgle leg ext - 6 x 55lbs, 5 x 90lbs (should've gone heavier on 1st set, but I'd never done these before)

lying leg curl - 6 x 145lbs, 6 x 175lbs, 5 x 190lbs
Stiff Deadlifts - 6 x 135lbs, 6 x 155lbs (first time with these as well, didn't go super heavy cuz I wanted to amke sure I didn't screw myself up!)


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 24, 2003)

like today for example: 
walking lunges ( 6 sets) 
seated calves (5 sets)
leg press (5 sets )
standing calves (5 sets)
leg curles (5 sets) 
and another leg exersie i dont know whats it called

did 5 sets 30-40  upper abs
     4 sets lower abs 

walked incline for 20 minutes

do you work each group muscle one in every other day?


----------



## Freeman (Jan 24, 2003)

umm..no

example of my workout week 

day 1 - chest/back
day 2 - arms
day 3 - off
day 4 - shoulders
day 5 - legs
day 6 - off
day 7 - repeat day 1..etc..

doing abs and calves now and then on a couple of hte days..


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Legs-powerweek
> 
> Squats - 255lbs x 6, 275lbs x 6, 295lbs x 5
> ...



Holy cow man! You have some serious strength going on here!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks hehe, but I don't think so.  I mean, I'm getting stronger, but I'm not nearly where I used to be.  I could squat upwards of 400lbs back when I was 15-16 (6-7 years ago!).   hurt my back, quit lifting and football...and just recently started squatting again..my legs are toothpicks!


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> my legs are toothpicks!



Well join the club. I've had 12 year old girls snicker and point at my girly legs as I walk by.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## Freeman (Jan 25, 2003)

Won't be updating this for a couple of days b/c I am going to visit the parents and friends back home and to watch the Super Bowl with my mommy!   Today is chest/back...utilizing GoPro's rep week..had protein pancakes and 4 slices turkey bacon this morning...heading back home straight from the gym....should be back tomorrow night, late.  Tomorrow is off from the gym.  If I feel up to it, I'll try to post my meals for tomorrow when I get home tomorrow night, but don't count on it!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 25, 2003)

Hey Mark!

Hope you're having a great weekend back home! 
Diet looks pretty good! 

Jen


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 25, 2003)

freeman, are you improving from this workout technique?


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Won't be updating this for a couple of days b/c I am going to visit the parents and friends back home and to watch the Super Bowl with my mommy!



Slacker!!! Have fun momma's boy!!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 26, 2003)

mmafiter, thats not nice!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> freeman, are you improving from this workout technique?



Yes, I absolutely am.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 26, 2003)

Freeman Hey brother,, workouts are looking very good man. Very good!!  Hope your visit went well.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 27, 2003)

Indeed it did.  It's nice to go back home and see my parents and my friends.  I got to hang out with the guys Saturday night, went to Outback and got my big steak  I have a friend who I lift with sometimes when I"m back home who is a full-on bodybuilder.  He might be doing a competition later this year, I think he could do really well.  I'll keep everyone posted....
Workouts are going great, I love gopro's program so far.  Today is arms.  I get up every morning and can't wait to get to the gym!  It's helping me keep a positive frame of mind in otherwise down and dumpy times for me.  it's a great stress relief.  I'll post my meals and workout for today tonight...till then!  au revoir!


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> mmafiter, thats not nice!



Ah, I'm just kidding around with him!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 27, 2003)

It's all good mmafiter!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 28, 2003)

ok..yesterday was arms..today shoulders...

arms:

alt. DB curl - 45lbs x 8, 50lbs x 6 (I think, I'm not positive as it was yesterdays...poundages may be off)..

cable curl - 100lbs x 10, 110lbs x 8
concentrations - 25lbs x 12, 30lbs x 10

weighted dips <25lbs> - 10, 8, 6
V-bar pushdowns - 110lbs x 10, 130lbs x 8
bent db kickbacks - 30lbs x 12....30lbs x 10




Shoulders:

single arm DB presses - 45lbs x 8, 55lbs x 6
seated bent laterals - 30lbs x 12, 35lbs x 10, 35lbs x 10
single-arm cable laterals - 30lbs x 12, 30lbs x 10
DB shrugs - 95lbs x 15, 105lbs x 12, 115lbs x 10

light abs afterwards..couldn't do much as I was running late for class..damn class always gets in the way of more important things!   jk...or am i????


----------



## Freeman (Jan 28, 2003)

Meal #1 
Protein pancakes
3 strips turkey bacon
OJ

Meal #2
ABB Pure Pro drink - this sucks but it's all I had time for bc I was late for class...arg! 

Meal #3 
6 oz chicken breast
2 hardboiled eggs
2 slices whole wheat with sf jelly

Meal #4
MRP (2 scoops, 2tbsp flax, 4 strawberries, and a few blueberries...12oz water, 2 ice cubes)

Meal #5
salad, kinda large, w/ ff shredded cheese, diced ham, newman's own italian dressing
10 oz top sirloin (I'm estimating here..could be a little more, or a little less).
1 baked potato w. country crock and salt and pepper


----------



## Freeman (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh, I forgot to mention........I have water with every meal except meal #1 which is always OJ

..and I have a multi-vitamin with meal #1 and either meals #5 or #6...I'm planning on having meal #6 in a bit, will take vitamin then


----------



## firestorm (Jan 28, 2003)

You da man Free. Your poundages look very good my man


----------



## Freeman (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks bro!  I appreciate the encouragement and good words...keeps me motivated!  I'm not as strong as you......yet


----------



## firestorm (Jan 28, 2003)

It's not a compition with me my friend, it's a compitition with yourself and it appears to me your winning!!!!!  Rock on!!!!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 28, 2003)

I know, just bustin' your chops bro!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 28, 2003)

OK that's kewel but never underestimate yourself. You want to be stronger then me then that is a good goal.  I'll send you some stats for you to reach for if you wish.  Whatever incentive it takes bro.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 28, 2003)

Sure, I'm always up for a challenge   but, yeah I'm doing this for myself...I love the fact that you find out a lot about yourself by lifting weights...nutrition also...it takes a lot of dedication...and I love it


----------



## firestorm (Jan 28, 2003)

ok you got it, I'll send you some goals.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 28, 2003)

true, thanks my man!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 28, 2003)

Just give me until next sunday. All my workouts are home.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 28, 2003)

that's cool..no rush..I appreciate it though!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 28, 2003)

good job freeman!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 28, 2003)

thanks


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 28, 2003)

how much carbs you eating daily??


----------



## Freeman (Jan 28, 2003)

Umm, I am not really keeping track of the numbers...

I just eat good carbs (oatmeal, brown rice, whole wheat bread, sweet potatos etc.)  I'm not cutting..I'm bulking, so right now I don't need to be so strict and count calories...

If I was like my friend who is a huge bodybuilder..I'd eat whatever I want..he's bulking too...I was at his house and he had a big ice cream cake he'd been working on!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey, No talk of ice cream!   

LOL!  I'm trying to get over my sugar cravings.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 28, 2003)

Ya see that is what is wrong. Eating a whole icecream cake.  Bulking isn't an excuse to eat like that. If it were bulking would be called fattning.  Bulking requires a balanced diet as well as a cutting phase.  The only thing that changes is the percentages of  Proteins, Carbs and fat.   If your buddy is eating that much fat and looks pretty damn good I'm suspect to believe he isn't all natural and or he has one hell of a metabolism.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 29, 2003)

i have a friend all she eats is (bad food) you know what i mean by that. and she is always been skinny.. no tummy nothing!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Ya see that is what is wrong. Eating a whole icecream cake.  Bulking isn't an excuse to eat like that. If it were bulking would be called fattning.  Bulking requires a balanced diet as well as a cutting phase.  The only thing that changes is the percentages of  Proteins, Carbs and fat.   If your buddy is eating that much fat and looks pretty damn good I'm suspect to believe he isn't all natural and or he has one hell of a metabolism.



He does have a good metabolism.  He's super-huge...although he's real short too, so it will look odd until he does cut up.  And, I do suspect he's not natural.  He has told me he doens't have a problem with it (nor do I) and that he doesn't do it...but that he probably will.  Also, he took some pill the other night when we were all at Outback and wouldn't tell me what it was.  But, then again, he told me if he ever did stuff he'd use injections instead of pill cuz pills are worse...mess up your liver or something..so, who knows?


----------



## Freeman (Jan 30, 2003)

01-30-2003

LEGS:

Leg ext. - 105lbs x 10, 115lbs x 8
Smith squats, legs placed far in front to work hams and glutes more - 205lbs x 12, 225lbs x 12, 245lbs x 10
single legpress - 100lbs x 15, 125lbs x 12, 145lbs x 10 (these are hard! but I love 'em! )

Lying leg curl - 145lbs x 8, 175lbs x 8
stiff deadlift - 135lbs x 10, 175lbs x 8
seated leg curl - 130lbs x 12

No hack squat machine, so that's why I did the smith squat with my legs placed far in front of me...I can feel it.


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> 01-30-2003
> 
> LEGS:
> ...




Kick ass Dude!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 31, 2003)

Yesterday's Meals

meal #1
protein pancakes w/ sf syrup
3 slices turkey bacon
OJ

Meal #2
MRP post workout

meal #3
6oz chicken breast
2 pieces whole wheat toast w/ natty pb and sf jelly

meal #4
detour bar 

meal #5
4oz steak
apple 
natty pb

meal #6
salad w/ diced ham, FF shredded cheddar, Newman's Own italian
2 butterball Turkey Sausage Links
1 sweet potato with cinnamon and splenda

water with all meals except meal #1
multivitamin with #1 and #6


----------



## Freeman (Jan 31, 2003)

What I'm "roughly guessing" are my %s for today.  Will post meals later.  and workouts..

cals(again, ROUGHLY) 3664
F = 139
C =230
P =378


----------



## butterfly (Jan 31, 2003)

Have you posted your STATS yet and I just missed 'em


----------



## Freeman (Jan 31, 2003)

hah, no...

6'1 175
bf % - never measure but I'm estimating around 10-12%  ....I used one of those scales that are "supposed" to state your bf% last summer before I started really lifting and it said 6-7%...I doubt it was that accurate...I'm not a fatty thouigh...I'm a hard gainer, and a weakling right now..so, I'm bulking and strengthening


----------



## Freeman (Jan 31, 2003)

Oh, and I honestly..seriously recommend gopro's workouts...just started the superset week...today was chest/back and it was awesome.  thought my chest was gonna explode!  I will post workouts later tonight.  I could post them right now b/c I never do jack shit in this lame-town besides sit home.  But, I'm gonna go play Sim City 4 and watch some TV mudafukas!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 31, 2003)

chest/back

superset - cablecrossover/incline smith press - 50lbs x 10/155lbs x 10.....60lbs x 8/155lbs x 8

superset
incline flyes/dips - 35lbs x 10/10 dips

dropset
machine press - 130 x 15..drop...115lbs x 12 drop....100lbs x 10

superset
pullovers/WG lat pulldowns - 140lbs x 12/160lbs x 12....140lbs x 10/160lbs x 10

superset
stiffarm pulldown/reverse grip bent BB rows - 55lbs x 10/135lbs x 10....55lbs x 8/135lbs x 8

CG seated pulley rows - 190lbs x 8..drop..175lbs x 8..drop...160lbs x 8 KILLER! 

abs
...no time for calves today


----------



## Freeman (Jan 31, 2003)

meal #1
protein pancakes
3 strips turkey bacon
glass of OJ
multivitamin

Meal #2 -post w/o MRP
2 scoops
5g glutamine/5g creatine
1/2 banana
4 small-ish strawberries
12oz water, 2 ice cubes

Meal #3
7oz tuna
FF mayo (didn't measure this, prolly too much..oh well)
1 medium apple
2tbsp natural PB

Meal #4 - MRP
2 scoops
1/2 banana
2tbsp flax oil
12oz water, 2 ice cubes

Meal #5
greens salad with diced ham and diced chicken breast...Newman's Italian (probaly too much, but I make BIG salads cuz they're yummy and lettuce is fun to eat!)
steak (I'm guessing 8-9oz)
baked potato with smart balance spread

No meal #6 today


----------



## Freeman (Feb 1, 2003)

2-1-03 (a sad day)

No gym today..day off

Meal#1
6 egg whites, 2 whole eggs
2 slices FF cheese
ground turkey
2 pieces whole wheat toast w/ sf jelly

Meal #2
2 scoops
2 tbsp flax
4 small strawberries, and SOME blueberries
12oz water, 2 cubes

Meal #3
6oz chicken breasts
1 apple 
2 tbsp natural PB

Meal #4
2 scoops
1/2 banana
4 tbsp heavy cream
12oz water, 4 ice cubes

Meal #5
Outback Special  (12oz sirloin, baked potato w/ butter bacon pieces & cheese...salad...and a hot fudge brownie ice cream chocolate thingy)  Hey, I can have a goody every once in a while...I never treat myself, so fuckoff!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 1, 2003)

you just love the outback


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Meal #5
> Outback Special  (12oz sirloin, baked potato w/ butter bacon pieces & cheese...salad...*and a hot fudge brownie ice cream chocolate thingy)  Hey, I can have a goody every once in a while...I never treat myself, so fuckoff!*



Whatever you say.......Fatty!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Whatever you say.......Fatty!


 

    NO, not fatty!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> you just love the outback



Indeed I do...their steaks are great...and they make their potatos good too...


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Kick ass Dude!


Awesome Leg day brother!!!  Very VERY impressive Squats man!!!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2003)

oops quoted the wrong quote above!!!!  Sorry.  meant to quote your LEGWORKOUT FreeMan!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 2, 2003)

Hahaha, apology accepted...I'm gonna post todays workout and meals tomorrow.  I'm beat, and need to get to bed.  I gotta wake up @ 6am to get over to the gym..and it's almost 11pm now!!!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2003)

Were on the same timezone Free. I'm stuck at work until 07:00am.  lucky me.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 2, 2003)

you know the outback's nutrition info?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2003)

I bet it's FAT, fat and fat.  Im sure their Outback Steak Sauce is pretty fattning but phylosophy is,, Everything is fine in moderation,  going out to a place like that once in a while is no problem.  Being in shape or being fit does not mean to stop living.  Anyone up for a Big Mac right now????   lol


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 2, 2003)

i gave up all the food that i love


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2003)

Why Ocean?


----------



## Freeman (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I bet it's FAT, fat and fat.  Im sure their Outback Steak Sauce is pretty fattning but phylosophy is,, Everything is fine in moderation,  going out to a place like that once in a while is no problem.  Being in shape or being fit does not mean to stop living.  Anyone up for a Big Mac right now????   lol



My thoughts exactly.  I do well for the most part during the week.  So, every once in a while I can "treat" myself...especially since I'm bulking and what not...

I didn't even know that they had some sort of steak sauce??  I used A-1


----------



## Freeman (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Were on the same timezone Free. I'm stuck at work until 07:00am.  lucky me.



Damn man!  So you basically have the opposite time schedule than all of us!  What do you do for work?  And when do you hit the gym?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm in the IT field  Information Technology.  On work days I "try" to workout at 14:00. It's is hard though cause I have to pick the kids up from school at 15:00. then homework, dinner, and back to work.  That is why I'm struggling to find some Consistency with my training.  It seems my wife also has a little "honey do" list that I have to get in too.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 3, 2003)

sounds rough man!  

Damn, ok, I'll try to post all my workouts for the last couple of days, and meals tomorrow morning..I have been way to busy to do it today!  I need to hit the hay!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 4, 2003)

Ok, I don't remember my meals for Sunday.  Or my workout, although I know it was arms and calves..and my arms felt like they were gonna pop!  If I can find my sheet, I"ll post it on here....but yesterday was shoulders:

superset - seated side laterals/hammer machine press - 35lbs x 10/120lbs x 10....40lbs x 8...120lbs x 8

superset - rev pec delt/ WG upright row - 55lbs x 10/95lbs x 10...55lbs x 10/ 95lbs x 10

dropset - 
cable front raise - 80lbs x 8..drop..70lbs x..drop..60lbs x 8

Abs consisted of hangind knee raises...bench crunches (the ones where you lie on the bench with legs out in front of you and you hold yourself up and crunch and bring you legs towards you at the same time.)....cable crunches....weighted twists on the "twist machine"


----------



## Freeman (Feb 4, 2003)

Yesterday's Meals:

Meal 1:
6 egg whites, 2 whole
2 slices ff cheese
ground turkey
2 slices whole wheat
Glass of OJ

Meal 2:
post W/O shake
2 scoops, 4 strawberries, 5g creatine/5g glutamine..12oz water..2 ice cubes

Meal 3:
Detour Bar 

Meal 4: 
6oz chicken breast
1 apple
2tbsp natural PB

Meal 5:
salad w/ diced ham, cut up chicken, FF shredded cheese, Newman's italian
chicken breast
1/2 cup brown rice

My meals got screwed up because I had a meeting with a club and it ran way too long...so by the time I got home I had to eat meal 5 and then go to bed soon after...arg!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 4, 2003)

No gym, legs tomorrow

Meal 1
6 egg whites
2 whole eggs
2 slices FF cheese
ground turkey
2 slices whole wheat w/ sugar free jelly
glass of OJ
Mega-Man multivitamin

Meal 2
MRP (2 scoops, 4 strawberries, 1 tbsp flax...12 oz water and 2 ice cubes).

Meal 3
7oz tuna in sunflower oil
FF mayo 
1 slice whole wheat toast w/ sf jelly

Meal 4
MRP (2 scoops, 12oz water 3 cubes, 2 spoonfulls vanilla ice cream   2 tbsp natural PB)

Meal 5
salad w/ diced ham, FF shredded cheese, Newman's Creamy Caesar
baked potato w/ Promise Spread
7oz tenderloin
Mega-Man multivitamin

meal 6 will prolly be cottage cheese and a tbsp of pb....or maybe another shake...we'll see.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 4, 2003)

oh your more dedicated to your journal then me bro.  I'd never write all that in here.  too much work.  hahahahaha


----------



## Freeman (Feb 4, 2003)

hahah, well I get really bored sitting in this lonely ass apartment in my free time....It takes up some time...

pretty soon though I'll have to start my research papers on the Earth Summits of Stockhold (1972) and Rio (1992)..and my paper on the topic of "Marxism is Dead"...a literary analysis...so that will take up some time...


----------



## Freeman (Feb 4, 2003)

Oh, BTW Fire...I'm really considering doing grad. school up in NJ at Seton Hall.  That's my top choice right now.  How far are you from there?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 4, 2003)

Seton hall is in Newark, I'm about 40 mins from there.  Its about 15 mins or so from NYC.  Excellent school


----------



## Freeman (Feb 4, 2003)

Yeah, Just hope my test scores, gpa, etc will be good enough to get in...keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 4, 2003)

I wish you luck bro. If that doesn't work,, just go to the main office, rip your shirt off and start blasting most musclular, double bi poses.  It wont help get you in but it makes a great statement.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 5, 2003)

Hell yeah!  I'll try that too


----------



## Freeman (Feb 5, 2003)

2-5-03

-Legs-

superset: leg ext/smith machine front squats - 130lbs x 10/185lbs x 10...145lbs x 8/185lbs x 8

superset: leg ext/leg press - 145lbs x 10/470lbs x 10...160 x 8/515lbs x 8

dropset: DB single leg lunges - 65lbs x 8..drop...55lbs x 8

superset: seated leg curls/toes up hypers - 130lbs x 10/25lbs plate x 10....145lbs x 8/45lbs plate x 8

dropset: lying single leg curls - 70lbs x 10...55lbs x 8

Used the smith machine for the front squats b/c I didn't have a spotter and this was my 1st time tryhing these..hopefully I'll get to reg. front squats soon...Hope this was okay?? I felt it..


----------



## Freeman (Feb 5, 2003)

Meal 1
protein pancakes
3 strips turkey bacon
OJ
multivitamin

Meal 2 
post workout MRP (6 strawberries, 2 scoops whey, 5g creatine/5g glutamine, 12oz water 2 ice cubes)

Meal 3
7oz tuna in sunflower oil mixed with FF mayo
1 slice FF cheese melted on top 
1 slice whole wheat w/ sf jelly

Meal 4
MRP shake (2 scoops, 4 strawberries, 1tbsp flax, 12 oz water..2 ice cubes)

Meal 5
Salad w/ diced ham, ff shredded cheese, Raspberry vinegrette
1/2 cup brown rice
2 turkey sausage links

Meal 6
2 scoops, 4oz soy milk, 8 oz water, 2 ice cubes..1 splenda
Multi-vitamin


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 5, 2003)

i gave up on all the food i love: chocolate, cake .... all sweets., muffins, bagels


----------



## Freeman (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> i gave up on all the food i love: chocolate, cake .... all sweets., muffins, bagels



That is good I guess...I mean, that's dedication, but don't forget that you CAN cheat now and then...depending on your goals, you won't want to cheat all the time of course.  I don't have a cheat day per se, I usually will have a few cheat meals throughout the week.  Not a big deal though, I"m bulking and eating well enough the rest of the week...


----------



## Freeman (Feb 6, 2003)

Meal 1
Protein pancakes w/ sf syrup
1/2 ground sirloin patty
glass of OJ
multivatimin

Meal 2
Post w/o shake (2 scoops, 5g creatine/5g glutamine)

Meal 3
6oz chicken breast
1 apple
2 tbsp natural PB

Meal 4
MRP - Tried a sample packet of Dorian's chocolate.  Was okay, a little too thick for me.  I can see why gopro doesn't like the thick ones all the time....Tonight before bed I'll take the Labrada sample I got...oh, and I mixed this with water and 4 tbsp of heavy cream

Meal 5
salad with diced ham and ff cheese
7oz tuna mixed w/ mayo spread on 2 pieces of whole wheat toast with 2 slices of ff cheese melted on top


----------



## Freeman (Feb 6, 2003)

Chest/Back

Back on my "Power" week

Chest:
DB presses - 75lbs x 4, 75lbs x 6, 75lbs x 6
Incline BB - 145lbs x 6, 165lbs x 6, 165 x 6
weighted dips - 35lbs plate...3 sets..6..6...5..

Back:
Rack Deads - 225lbs x 6...275lbs x 6...315lbs x 6...
Bent BB rows - 3 sets of 155lbs x 6 reps...
Weighted Chins - 10lbs..4...6..5..
CG seated rows - 190lbs x 6...210lbs x 6...210lbs x 5

The DB presses were improved from last power week, although my first set sucked ass...I just wasn't there mentally..FUCK!

On the inclines, I had a kinda shitty spotter, but I still worked it well..

I'm trying to really push myself on the chins/pullups...It's not my best area, but I enjoy the challenge.  I still feel like a total puss when it comes to chest..I feel like my chest is always lagging behind everything else ...maybe it's all in my head...maybe I'm coming along well....arg, I dunno..I'll take pics soon and let ya'll decide


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 6, 2003)

how do you make the protein pancakes?


----------



## Freeman (Feb 6, 2003)

well, there are a number of different ways...here's my recipe..

3 scoops protein
1 cup steel cut oats
2 whole eggs
4 egg whites
4oz fat free yogurt...either blue berry or strawberry

Blend or whisk it all up...then I chill it over night so it gets thick...

Then, I just fry 'em in a pan with non-stick spray...pretty good...

I eat 2 pancakes and there is usually enough for 2 more the next day....and I eat some sort of meat with them like turkey bacon or ground sirloin...not mixed in, on the side of course.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 6, 2003)

how about only the eggs and the protein? not the oats or the yogurt?


----------



## Freeman (Feb 6, 2003)

ummm, if you wanna try frying that up good luck..it'll taste like shit.

the oats are a good carb source...and the yogurt has calcium, protein as well...sugar yes, but early in the morning it's okay for me...I'm not on a cut remember...the exact opposite..


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2003)

Freeman - I have a better recipe.  Less sugar too.  They are yummy, I haven't had them in about a year.  

Protein
Eggs
Cottage Cheese
Oats


----------



## Freeman (Feb 6, 2003)

Hmmm, cottage cheese...sounds gross, but it's worth a shot.  Do you add any splenda to make 'em a lil sweet?

For bulking, do you think mine are THAT bad?  Gotta remember, I'm a weakling!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2003)

Oh yeah, add the splenda.

I think its better because of the sugar, bulking or not bulking and I am pretty sure full fat cottage cheese has less sugar than FF Yogurt and if you really want fruit add some fresh fruit instead.
Put it all in a blenda and mix so that the cottage cheese blends without being chunky.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 6, 2003)

Hmm, I'll give it a go next time I make some.  Thanks


----------



## Freeman (Feb 7, 2003)

No gym today, day off 

Meal 1
6 egg whites; 2 whole eggs
1/2 ground sirloin patty, cut up and thrown in the mix
2 slices ff cheese
1/2 cup oats w/ cinammon and splenda
1 glass OJ

Meal 2 
MRP (labrada) 

Meal 3
6oz chicken breast
1 apple
2 tbsp natty pb

Meal 4
MRP (myoplex)

Meal 5 
salad 
10oz sirloin
loaded baked potato
big PB cup, chocolate dessert thingy with vanilla ice cream on top 

My friend is visiting from Gainesville.  So we went out to Uno's to get food.  It was yummy.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 9, 2003)

2-8-03

Arms:

bb curls - 95lbs x 6..95lbs x 6
ezbar preachers - +50lbs x 6...+70lbs x 6
DB hammer curs - 40lbs x 6..45lbs x 6
CG bench - 155lbs x 8...165lbs x 6..165lbs x 5
skulls - Hammer curl bar +50lbs x 6...+50lbs x 6
1-arm db extensions - 30lbs x 6...35lbs x 6

abs and calf work as well


----------



## Freeman (Feb 9, 2003)

2-8-03

Meal 1 
6 egg whites, 2 eggs...2 slices FF cheese...diced ham...1cup oats with 2 tsp Natty PB

Meal 2
Post wo shake...2 scoops, 5gcreatine 5g glutamine..16oz water

Meal 3 
7oz tuna in sunflower oil mixed with mayo and 1 slice ff cheese and all melted together..mmm
1/4 cup oats

Meal 4
Burger  w/ cheese lettuce and tomato
1 cup mashed sweet potatos w/ some marshmellows, not many at all though

Meal 5
MRP (labrada)


----------



## Jodi (Feb 9, 2003)

> 7oz tuna in sunflower oil mixed with mayo and 1 slice ff cheese and all melted together..mmm



Tuna melt with out the bread.   

And ahh, what up with that burger.  LOL!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 9, 2003)

It was the foodcourt at the Millenia Mall.  It was either that or crappy chinese, or pizza!  I think I made the best choice.  They had a deli sandwich place...Not my thing, I wanted a hot piece of meat!  It was quite good..tasted like a burger from a backyard bbq!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 9, 2003)

what can i get from a restraunt that is healthy? (no carbs)????


----------



## Freeman (Feb 9, 2003)

no carbs does not equal "healthy"


----------



## Freeman (Feb 9, 2003)

02-09-03

Shoulders:

BB shrugs - 295lbs x 6...315lbs x 6...335lbs x 6

Military Press - 135lbs 3 sets...6...6...5

Upright Rows - short BB plus 90lbs....3 sets of  6

Cheat DB Laterals - 55lbs x 6...60lbs  x 6


----------



## Freeman (Feb 9, 2003)

2-9-03

Meal 1
Labrada MRP

Meal 2
6 eggs whites, 2 whole eggs
2 slices FF cheese
Diced Ham
2 pieces whole wheat toast w/ sf jelly

Meal 3 post w/o
2 scoops, 5g creatine/5g glutamine, 1/2 banana 16oz water

Meal 4
7oz tuna
1 apple
2tbsp natural PB

Meal 5
Mushroom Swiss burger from Margaritaville 
Fries

Meal 6
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1 tsp natural PB


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> what can i get from a restraunt that is healthy? (no carbs)????



Simple one.  Steak. or Chicken  and some carbs are good. Don't cut them out totally.  You need a "healthy" balance of  Protein,Carbs and FAT!!  Yup I said the F word....Fat!!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 9, 2003)

fukkin' fats!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2003)

Yea I still don't know why people even  bother looking at fats.  I don't.  They are just there regardless.   I put together  a  protein and Carb meal the fat is there.  I just don't follow it with an ice cream sundae  poof!!!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 9, 2003)

Exactly.  Fat can be an adjective, like "god, she's fukkin' fat!" or a noun, as in "fats are a part of a balanced diet.....NOT frosted flakes!"


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 9, 2003)

i know that! chicken and steak! but most the restraunts chicken and steak is not that great! (greasy!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2003)

Well Ocean,, you need to move to a better area.  I live in NJ.  We have fantastic resteraunts here. Expecially in Chambersburg(little Italy). There has to be some 3or4* places where you live... Where do you live?


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 9, 2003)

arizona . i mean if i go to chile's or chevy's ... boston market 
anything healthy i can order? (low carb or no carb


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2003)

Well hun,, I don't consider those places resturaunts.  I consider them fast food joints.  I don't do them.   I've been to a boston market once and I believe they have turkey and chicken and such.  just leave the gravy behind the counter.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 9, 2003)

so what would you consider a resturaunt? any popular places that we might have here in az???


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2003)

Ocean,, I'll check on the internet for you and give you an Idea


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2003)

OK here is an internet site that offers a list of 4 stars.  I don't know where you live but check out the list on the left side of the page and click on one.  http://www.tastingarizona.com/pages/restaurants/acacia.html

Also check your Yellow pages in your phonebook under restaurants.  Skip all the ones that are franchises.   Give them a call. Tell them what you like and if they serve it (which they probably will).  Most good places will cater to you.   For example,  Several of the good restaurants I go to,, I don't even order off their menu.  I tell them I want "whatever" cooked this way and with "whatever"  and they do it no problem.
Let me know how you make out.


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2003)

Freeman,

I sent you two packets of the MRP's priority mail at 11:30am!!!

You better get it this time!!!!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 11, 2003)

hah, ok ok..I know damn!  I'm so eager to try this stuff!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 12, 2003)

02-11-03

LEGS:

Squats - 275lbs x 6...295lbs x 6...305lbs x 5
Leg Press - 470lbs x 6...515lbs x 5...560lbs x 4
Single-Leg exts. - 80lbs x 6..80lbs x 6
Lying Leg curls - 160lbs x 6...175lbs x 6...190lbs x 5
Stiff Deads - 185lbs x 6...195lbs x 6

Ab work as well.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 12, 2003)

2-11-03

Meal 1
7oz tuna in sunflower oil w/ FF mayo
1 cup FF Lime-flavored yogurt
1 slice sugar free whole wheat

Meal 2
MRP post w/o

Meal 3
ground beef patty
slice of cheese
baked potato w/ country crock and sour cream 

Meal 4
MRP w/ natural PB

Meal 5
salad with FF italian
steak (not sure the size, parents made it for me)
baked potato 

Meal 6
1/2 cup cottage cheese before bed


Yesterday was a hectic day.  Up at 5am to take my friend who was staying with me all weekend to the airport.  Didn't get much sleep the night before.  Gym at 6:45, roughly...then class till 11.  Then straight home to visit with parents and go to the dentist back home (he's a great dentist and I don't feel like finding a new guy)...so that was 2 hours driving.  Then I had to drive back last night.  Ugh I'm beat.  But, alas, must get to the gym soon for chest and back!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 12, 2003)

2-12-03

Meal 1
Protein pancakes (using FF cottage cheese this time..thanks jodi! 
2 slices lunchmeat turkey, 2 ham
1 glass OJ

Meal 2
post w/o shake (2 scoops, 5g glutamine, 5g creatine,  1/2 banana)

Meal 3
7oz tuna in sunflower oil, FF mayo, 1 slice ff cheese
2 slices sugar free whole wheat w/ sf jelly

Meal 4
6oz chicken
1 apple
2tbsp natural PB

Meal 5
MRP w/ 4 tbsp cream

Meal 6
Salad w/ diced ham and FF shredded cheese...smoked tomato dressing.
1 sweet potato
Grouper filet


----------



## Freeman (Feb 12, 2003)

2-12-03

chest/back

Incline DBs - 60lbs x 10...70lbs x 8...75lbs x 6
Bench - 155lbs x 10...9...8
Flyes - 35lbs x 12...40lbs x 12

CG weighted chins - 10lbs...2 sets of 8
WG t-bar - 100lbs x 12..115lbs x 8
DB rows - 85lbs x 12...90lbs x 10
pullover - 140lbs x 15...160lbs x 8

I know I"ll be sore tomorrow!   I'm so fucking exhausted!  Could barely stay awake in class!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 13, 2003)

02-13-03

No gym, day off...

Meal 1
protein pancakes (jodi's recipe very good!) w/ sf syrup
2 slices turkey lunchmeat, 2 slices chicken
1 glass of water

Meal 2
2 scoops, 4 strawberries, 4tbsp heavy cream 5g creatine

Meal 3
7oz tuna in water w/ mayo and 1 slice ff cheese
1 apple
2 tbsp natural PB

Meal 4
Labrada MRP (chocolate PB..pretty good)

Meal 5
salad w/ diced ham and FF shredded cheese and newmans creamy caesar
chicken breast
1 baked potato


----------



## Freeman (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Freeman,
> 
> I sent you two packets of the MRP's priority mail at 11:30am!!!
> ...



I got themtoday David!  Woo-hoo!  'bout time huh?  

You want me to send you the $3 for shipping?  You didn't have to do that!  You're super nice my man!


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2003)

No, do NOT send me $3!!  

Just make sure you make them correctly.

Remember, make it thick and use only 10 oz of H2o!

No need for Flax, glutamine or milk!  It's all in there!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 14, 2003)

Awesome, I'm gonna make one later today.  Do you recommend a couple of ice cubes?


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2003)

with the eye... use your judgement


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> I got themtoday David!  Woo-hoo!  'bout time huh?
> 
> You want me to send you the $3 for shipping?  You didn't have to do that!  You're super nice my man!


 
Freeman, be careful. It all starts with a simple Valentine's Day gift, the next thing you know....Wham!.....You're being gangbanged by David and his sicko friends at a leather party!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 14, 2003)

Well, if it makes me stronger and bigger, I guess I'll have to deal with it!


----------



## david (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Freeman, be careful. It all starts with a simple Valentine's Day gift, the next thing you know....Wham!.....You're being gangbanged by David and his sicko friends at a leather party!



Yeah, take it from the man with experience.... how is your bung hole doing, MMA?


----------



## Freeman (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## Freeman (Feb 15, 2003)

Ok, haven't been posting my meals/workouts as I should..so here I'll try to make up for yesterday..

Meal 1
6 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 2 slices ff cheese, ground turkey
1/2 cup oatmeal w/ cinnamon and splenda
glass of OJ

Meal 2
Post w/o shake

Meal 3
6oz chicken breast
1 apple
2 tbsp natty pb

Meal 4
VPX MRP

Meal 5 - Applebee's! 
Steak, potato wedges, salad w/ cheese, bacon pieces and italian dressing
annd I got a blondie 

workout - ARMS
alt. DB curls - 40lbs x 8...45lbs x 6
cable curl - 110lbs x 10...120lbs x 8
concentration curl - 25lbs x 12..30lbs x 10
weighted dip - 35lbs x 8 x 7 x 7
Pushdown - 120lbs x 10...130lbs x 8
Kickback - 30lbs x 12...30lbs x 10

Abs and Calves


----------



## Freeman (Feb 15, 2003)

2-15-03 TODAY

Meal 1
6 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 2 slices ff cheese, ground turkey
1/2 cup oatmeal w/ cinnamon and splenda
glass of OJ

Meal 2
post wo shake

Meal 3
Bacon cheeseburger from burger king   (had to cuz I was starving and it was the only thing close by while I was out!!..hey I'm bulking here!    )

Meal 4
VPX MRP - Thanks Dave!  They're actually quite good!!!!

Meal 5
Didn't make it to Red Lobster, it was too crowded.  Went to the Ale House as a last resort.  Ate too damn much  
8oz filet mignion
conch fritters
salad
it came with a HUGE-ass baked potato with cheese and bacon on it, but I didn't even touch it cuz I was so full..arg!  Kinda lost it on this one, oh well 

Meal 6 
???


----------



## Freeman (Feb 15, 2003)

02-15-03

SHOULDERS

single arm presses - 50lbs x 8...60lbs x 6
bent laterals - 35lbs x 12...40lbs x 10...40lbs x 9
cable side laterals - 30lbs x 12...30lbs x 12
DB shrugs - 100lbs x 15...110lbs x 12...120lbs x 10...

The single arm presses are killer!  I love them, but I did have problems with my left arm.  It's weaker than my right and I had to get quite a bit of help on my last few reps...so I was pissed about that   But I'm in love with these and look forward to them each week...Maybe next time I'll lighten' them a bit...I kicked ass with my right arm though, oh well!


----------



## Pepper (Feb 15, 2003)

Pardon my ignorance, but what is a BENT LATERAL?


----------



## Freeman (Feb 15, 2003)

Here ya go, this is what they are my friend! 

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/DeltoidPosterior/DBSeatedRearLateralRaise.html


----------



## Jodi (Feb 15, 2003)

Hey, you ever fucking hear of a CLEAN BULK!!!!!!

WTF is this, eat whatever you want Bulk!  OK there Fatty!!!!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 16, 2003)

Hey! It's Valentine's weekend and the parents are visiting!  They made me do it, I swear!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Well, if it makes me stronger and bigger, I guess I'll have to deal with it!




OK that is so wrong!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 16, 2003)




----------



## Freeman (Feb 16, 2003)

2-16-03

No gym, legs tomorrow!

Meal 1
Labrada chocolate pb MRP

Meal 2
6 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 3oz ground turkey, 2 slices FF cheese
1/2 cup oatmeal with cinnamon, raisens, and splenda
1 slice Turkey bacon
glass of OJ

Meal 3
Labrada MRP

Meal 4
7oz tuna in sunflower oil w/ FF mayo and 1 slice FF cheese melted on top
1 pear

Meal 5
Salad with Newman's parmesan and roasted garlic and shredded FF cheese
1 baked potato with Promise
1 chicken breast with dijon marinade

Meal 6 
1/2 cup cottage cheese before bed.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 16, 2003)

Your training looks like it is going very well Freeman!!! Good work bro.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks, it is going pretty well right now.  GP's workouts are great so far!


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> The single arm presses are killer!  I love them, but I did have problems with my left arm.  It's weaker than my right and I had to get quite a bit of help on my last few reps...so I was pissed about that   But I'm in love with these and look forward to them each week...Maybe next time I'll lighten' them a bit...I kicked ass with my right arm though, oh well!



Oh don't act like you don't know why you're right arm is so much stronger than your left!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 17, 2003)

Actually, when it comes to that, I AM left handed!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 17, 2003)

2-17-03

LEGS:

Leg ext. - 115lbs x 10, 125lbs x 8
Smith Squats, legs far in front - 225lbs x 12, 245lbs x 12, 275lbs x 10
Single legged leg press - 110lbs x 15, 135lbs x 15, 155lbs x 12
Seated leg curl - 145lbs x 12, 145lbs x 10
Stiff Deads - 155lbs x 10, 185lbs x 10
Lying leg curls - 175lbs x 8

Felt really strong on the single legged leg presses...probably couldve gone a little heavier actually...still kicked my ass though


----------



## Freeman (Feb 17, 2003)

2-17-03

Meal 1
6 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 3oz ground turkey, 2 slices FF cheese
2 slices whole wheat bread w/ sugar free jelly
glass of OJ

Meal 2 
postworkout shake (2 scoops, 3 strawberries, 1/2 banana, 5g creatine, 5g glutamine)

Meal 3
7oz tuna mixed with FF mayo, diced boiled egg, 1 slice FF cheese
1/2 cup oatmeal w/ cinnamon and splenda, and some raisins thrown in.

Meal 4
6oz chicken breast
2 boiled eggs
1 apple

Meal 5
Labrada MRP

Meal 6
salad w/ diced ham, FF cheese Newman's parmesan/garlic
1 cup (cooked) brown rice
Mahi-Mahi filet


----------



## Freeman (Feb 18, 2003)

2-18-03

superset week, today chest/back

cablecrossovers/smith bench - 60lbs x 10/155lbs x 10....70lbs x 10/165lbs x 7 
incline flyes/dips - 35lbs x 10/10
machine press - 145lbs x 10 drop...130lbs x 10...drop..115lbs x 9

Pullover/WG pulldown - 140lbs x 10/160lbs x 10...160lbs x 10/160lbs x 8
reverse grip bent BB rows/stiff arm pulldowns - 155lbs x 10/100lbs x 10....155lbs x 10/120lbs x 10
CG seated pulley rows - 210lbs x 10 drop...200lbs x 8...drop 190lbs x 8..

The stiff arms and CG seated rows sound more impressive than they are...used a different system this week and the weights are lighter, so I had to bump them up to compensate.

ABS too


----------



## Freeman (Feb 18, 2003)

2-18-03

Meal 1
protein pancakes w/ sugar free syrup
2 slices turkey bacon
1 glass OJ
Animal Pak 30 minutes later

Meal 2 
post workout shake (2 scoops, 1/2 banana, 3 strawberries, 5g glutamine/creatine)

Meal 3
7oz tuna in sunflower oil w/ FF mayo, 1 slice ff cheese melted
2 slices SF whole wheat with SF jelly 

Meal 4
6oz chicken breast
1 apple
2 tbsp natural PB

Meal 5
Labrada MRP

Meal 6
salad w/ diced ham, FF cheese, FF ranch
1 baked potato
1 sirloin steak



Meal 2 was gross because I made it the night before and the banana was already going bad...overnight didn't help at all...tasted like shit and almost made me puke!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 19, 2003)

2-19-03  No gym - Day Off - Arms tomorrow (calves if I have time bfore class)

Meal 1
protein pancakes
3 strips turkey bacon
1 glass OJ

Meal 2
6.5 oz chicken breast
1/2 cup green beans
2 hardboiled eggs

Meal 3
6oz cut up chicken breast
1 apple
2 tbsp natural PB

Meal 4
Labrada MRP

Meal 5
my usual salad
1/2 cup brown rice
Swordfish Steak


----------



## Freeman (Feb 21, 2003)

2-20-03
ARMS

ez bar curl/CG chin superset - bar + 50lbsx 10/10 chins

preacher curl/reverse curl superset - bar+60lbs x 10/short BB + 40lbs

single-arm cable curls - 60 x 10 drop 50 x 10

pushdown/CG bench superset - 120lbs x 10/155lbs x 6...130lbs x 10/155 x 6

reverse pushdown/incline overhead ext - 50lbs x 10/60lbs x 10...50lbs x 10/60lbs x 8

bench dip - 45lbs plate x 10..drop...35lbs plate x 10

forearm work consisted of 3 sets of BB wrist curls on the bench...I LOVE THESE!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 21, 2003)

2-20-03

Meal 1
6 eggwhites, 2 whole..2 slices FF cheese, diced ham
2 slices sf whole wheat w/ sf jelly
1 glass of OJ

Meal 2
post w/o shake (2 scoops, 4 strawberries, 5g creatine/glutamine)

Meal 3
7oz Tuna in sunflower oil w/ FF mayo and 1 slice FF cheese, melted
1/2 cup oatmeal, with cinnamon...raisins

Meal 4
6oz chicken breast
1/2 cup lima beans
1tbsp promise

Meal 5
Labrada MRP

Meal 6
my usual salad
1 sweet potato w/ cinnamon
Chicken breast


----------



## Freeman (Feb 21, 2003)

2-21-03

Meal 1
6 egg whites, 2 whole, 2 slices FF cheese and diced ham
1/2 cup oatmeal..cinnamon, raisins
1 glass OJ

Meal 2
post w/o shake - 2 scoops, 4 strawberries, 5g creatine/5g glutamine

Meal 3
Labrada MRP

Meal 4
7oz tuna in sunflower oil, w/ FF mayo
1 apple

Meal 5
Labrda MRP

Meal 6
Outback Special - salad w/ cheese and crutons, 1 "loaded" baked potato, 12 oz sirloin 

Figured that I'd treat myself...I didn't have anything to do...and no one to do anything with..so I rented a movie and ordered Outback Takeout.  It's nice having Blockbuster and Outback across the street.  Wish I had some friends here.  The ones I do have are few and never want to do anything. 

Hopefully today will turn out better...


----------



## Freeman (Feb 22, 2003)

2-22-03
no gym today, thinking about chest/back tomorrow instead of legs...to mix it up a bit..

Meal 1
6 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 2 slices FF cheese, diced ham
1/2 cup oats w/ cinnamon, splenda, and raisins
1 glass OJ

Meal 2
Labrada MRP

Meal 3
5oz chicken breast
1/2 cup brown rice
1tbsp Promise spread
1 slice FF cheese

Meal 4
Labrada MRP

Meal 5
salad w/ cheese and parmesan peppercorn dressing
loaded baked potato
10oz sirloin
multiple roasted peanuts   They shouldn't put those things in front of you, especially since they're free! 

My friend was in town with his GF, so we went out to Roadhouse Grill for dinner.  Steak was OK.  Outback is definitely better 

Then we went to see Final Destination 2.  Really really dumb plot, but it was pretty freaky and exciting.  And honestly, pretty funny I might add!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 23, 2003)

2-23-03

Meal 1
Labrada MRP

Meal 2
6 egg whites, 2 eggs, diced ham, 2 slices FF cheese
1/2 cup oats with cinnamon & splenda..raisins also mmmm
1 glass OJ

Meal 3
Post w/o shake - blueberries and strawberries in this one.

Meal 4
4.5oz smoked salmon filet
1/2 cup brown rice with 1 tbsp Promise Light spread

Meal 5
Salad w/ diced ham and FF shredded cheese
1 sweet potato w/ cinnamon and splenda
1 chicken breast.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 23, 2003)

2-23-03 LEGS/Superset

Leg ext./Front squats - 90lbs x 10/135lbs x 10...100lbs x 10/185lbs x 10

Leg ext./Leg press - 100lbs x 10/515lbs x 8....470lbs x 10
DB lunges - 60lbs x 10..drop 55lbs x 10
Lying Leg curl/toes extened hypers - 145lbs x 10/45lbs x 10...repeat same for one more set

Single leg curl(seated) - 55lbs x 10 drop 40lbs x 10

seated calf raises
standing smith calf raises (on box)


----------



## Freeman (Feb 25, 2003)

1-25-03

chest/back = power week

flat DB press - 75lbs x 7...80lbs x 5...75lbs x 6
incline bench - 155lbs x 6, 155lbs x 6...165lbs x 5
weighted dips - 45lbs x 6..same x 5

weighted chins - 10lbs x 6 x 6 x 5
rack DL - 275lbs x 6...295lbs x 6...295lbs x 6
BB rows - 155lbs x 6..185lbs x 6...185lbs x 6
CG seated rows - 180lbs x 6...200lbs x 6..200lbs x 5

I am hoping I'm getting stronger, I wish I could have someone critique my form.  I need to get A LOT fuqqin' stronger.  I hate being such a wuss!

I skipped the gym yesterday cuz I woke up a bit late, plus I did legs the day before and needed a day off.  I had planned to re-work my schedule so I do legs on a day prior to a rest day, instead of doing chest/back after legs.  now legs will come the day after shoulders.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 25, 2003)

Meal 1 
protein pancakes
3 strips turkey bacon
1 glass OJ

Meal 2
banana
ABB Pure Pro drink

Meal 3
4.5oz smoked salmon filet
1/2 cup brown rice w/ FF cheese slice and 1tbsp promise light

Meal 4 
6oz chicken breast
2 slices low-carb whole wheat bread w/ natural PB and SF jelly

Meal 5
Labrada MRP

Meal 6
Salad 
baked potato
Grouper filet


----------



## Monolith (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Figured that I'd treat myself...I didn't have anything to do...and no one to do anything with..so I rented a movie and ordered Outback Takeout.  It's nice having Blockbuster and Outback across the street.  Wish I had some friends here.  The ones I do have are few and never want to do anything.
> 
> Hopefully today will turn out better...



Christ!  I just started reading your journal and its depressing the hell out of me.  

Go make some friends already!  It can't be that hard... you go to school down in FL, right?  There must be other people in your classes...


----------



## Freeman (Feb 25, 2003)

damn mono!  I have met a few people, but no one I really WANT to hang out with, so I guess I should blame myself for a lot of this too!   But, it's no big deal, I'm starting to meet a few decent folks, so we'll see.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> 2-21-03
> It's nice having Blockbuster and Outback across the street.  Wish I had some friends here.  The ones I do have are few and never want to do anything.
> 
> Hopefully today will turn out better...



Geeez, you need a girlfriend!!  
Actually, before i met my wife when I was 20, I use to drink all the time, even on week days.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 25, 2003)

I had a GF for 3 years, then got dumped outta nowhere!  Luckily, I've never drank in my life.  Lord knows what kind of shape I'd be in if I did!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 26, 2003)

2-26-03

shoulders:

Military press - 115lbs x 8 (this was too light, shou've gone a bit heavier)...135lbs x 6..135lbs x 5

Upright Rows - Short BB + 90 x 6...same x 6.....+ 110lbs x 5

Cheat Laterals - 55lbs x 6..60lbs x 6...then one last quick set of 8 of 40lbs for the hell of it

BB shrugs - 315lbs x 6...315lbs x 6...335lbs x 5

then some forearm work...BB wrist curls on the bench..
I need something for the tops of my forearms, but I can't think of anything, anyone have any ideas??


----------



## Freeman (Feb 26, 2003)

2-26-03

Meal 1
protein pancakes w/ sf syrup
3 strips turkey bacon
1 glass OJ

Meal 2
2 scoops, 1/2 banana, 5g glutamine/creatine, 2 splenda packets
1 slice low-carb whole wheat bread...it's all I have!

Meal 3
7oz tuna in sunflower oil w/ FF mayo and 2 slice FF cheese

Meal 4
Steak & Cheese Subway sub - 6inch

Meal 5
Labrada MRP

Meal 6
my usual salad
baked potato
sirloin steak - broiled.


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> 
> I am hoping I'm getting stronger, I wish I could have someone critique my form.  I need to get A LOT fuqqin' stronger.  I hate being such a wuss!



I don't think you're giving yourself enough credit. You seem to be lifting pretty heavy to me.

I know what you mean bout not having people to hang out with. Most of my friends are younger and want to hang out in bars and shit. Been there, done that. So, usually we just train together. 

Stay positive man, you ARE improving everyday.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks mma!  I appreciate your kind words.  I just get discouraged, because I want to be super-strong and really big.  I know it takes time, it's just frustrating as all hell.  Mainly my bench press.  I think a lot of it has to do with not having a training partner and being tall.  Short guys with short arms etc. have it so much easier!


----------



## Monolith (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Thanks mma!  I appreciate your kind words.  I just get discouraged, because I want to be super-strong and really big.  I know it takes time, it's just frustrating as all hell.  Mainly my bench press.  I think a lot of it has to do with not having a training partner and being tall.  Short guys with short arms etc. have it so much easier!



man i hear that.  there's this little hobbit dude at my gym that can curl like 300lbs and squat like 1000.  

at 6'5" i know i could just step on him though.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 27, 2003)

haha yeah...what are you lifts at right now?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> then some forearm work...BB wrist curls on the bench..
> I need something for the tops of my forearms, but I can't think of anything, anyone have any ideas??


Have you ever done the one with the dowel and the rope with the weight at the end? 
You hold it out in front of you, wined the rope up and then once it hits the top, you wind it back down. 

Thats the best one for forearms IMO.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 27, 2003)

Hmm, no, I have never heard of that one, and I"m not sure I follow what you're saying.  I'm stupid, so I'd need some sort of visual aid!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 27, 2003)

2-27-03

Day off from gym, Arms tomorrow w/ abs.

Meal 1
6 egg whites, 2 whole, 3oz ground turkey, 2 slices FF cheese
1/2 cup oats w/ cinnamon, 2 splenda packets, and raisins
1 glass OJ

Meal 2
Detour bar  (I was at school, and didn't have time to fix something to bring with me, I swear!!!!)

Meal 3
6oz chicken breast
1 apple
2tbsp natty PB

Meal 4
Labrada MRP

Meal 5
my usual salad
1 sweet potato, cinnamon and splenda packet
1 chicken breast
Meal 6
?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 27, 2003)

Freeman ... just read your sig ... "If you can't take the heat ... take OFF your clothes!"  

That's sort of the saying my wife uses ... slight different "If you won't get arrested, take OFF your clothes"  ...


----------



## Freeman (Feb 27, 2003)

great minds think alike!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 27, 2003)

I can't find a picture of it 

Basically, you have a piece of dowel about the thickness of a broom handle and about 2' long. 
In the middle of the dowel, drill a whole and tie a 3' piece of rope through that whole. At the other end of the rope, use a 5 or 10lb weight. 

Now for the exercise, hold the dowel in both hands straight out in front of you and wined it up, once the weight gets to the top, wined it back down...........FEEL THE BURN!!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 27, 2003)

oh, I get it...does sound pretty sweet..


----------



## Freeman (Mar 1, 2003)

Yesterday's meals

Meal 1
6 egg whites, 2 whole...3oz ground turkey, 2 slices FF cheese
1/2 cup oats...raisins, splenda, Natty PB, cinnamon 
1 glass OJ

Meal 2 post w/o shake, 1/2 banana, 4 strawberries...5g creatine/glutamine

Meal 3
4.5oz salmon filet
1/2 cup brown rice w/ FF cheese and 1tbsp Promise Light.

Meal 4
1/2 cup FF cottage cheese
1 apple
2tbsp natty PB

Meal 5
labrada MRP

Meal 6
salad
baked potato
sirloin steak


----------



## Freeman (Mar 1, 2003)

yesterday's w/o

ARMS:

BB curls - 95lbs x 6...105lbs x 5
ezbar preacher - bar + 60 x 6, 6
hammer curls - 45lbs x 6,6
CG bench - 155lbs x 6...165lbs x 5..165lbs x 5
skulls - ezbar +60lbs x 6,6 (these prolly didn't hve the best form, but it's power week )

single arm ext. - 30lbs x 6,6

reverse crunches - 3 sets 20reps
crunches - 3 sets 25 reps

Today will be legs, but I"m heading back home str8 from the gym to celebrate a belated birthday with my mom..gonna take her out to dinner.  So, I wont' be posting my leg workout unless I remember to tomorrow night.


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 2, 2003)

You're numbers are getting heavy Freeman!

That's great you're taking you're mom out for her birthday.


----------



## Freeman (Mar 2, 2003)

yeah, I have a long way to go, but the hardwork is what makes it fun! 

We went out for seafood at "Lobster Shanty".  I had surf and turf, mmmm and corn fritters!  God, I love those things, they really shouldn't bring them out before dinner!!


----------



## Freeman (Mar 3, 2003)

Ok, ok, I know..been a few days since i've updated this.  But it's been a hectic weekend and start of the week.  Today's meals were similar to what they always are.  Did chest and back today, weights were similar to waht they have been (rep week) maybe a tad heavier.  I felt good afterwards though, like I really worked myself.  Did abs as well.  

This week may be hit or miss with updates, but I will be in the gym knockin' it out.  I just have a lot of schoolwork to accomplish, and I'm getting down to the wire on a few due dates!


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 4, 2003)

Good luck with your assignments.


----------



## Freeman (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks!  I'm off to the gym now, then to class.  Hopefully I won't fall asleep in my big lecture Anthropology class.  I've been doing that too much lately!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 4, 2003)

Were's the meal updates???????  

Slacker!


----------



## Freeman (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey, I'm working on it!!

3-4-03

Meal 1
6 egg whites, 2 whole..2oz diced ham, 2 slices FF cheese (all scrambled mmmmmmm)
1/2 cup oats w/ 1tbsp natty PB and some raisins and splenda
1 glass OJ

Meal 2
post w/o shake (2 scoops, 1/2 banana, 4 strawberries, 5g creatine 5g glutamine)

Meal 3
7oz tuna in sunflower oil, 1 slices melted FF cheese, FF mayo, diced boiled egg (only the white part though)
2 slices low-carb whole wheat w/ sf jelly

Meal 4
5.5oz chicken breast
1 apple
2tbsp natural PB

Meal 5
Myoplex MRP - too god damn thick!

Meal 6
salad
baked potato
sirloin steak


----------



## Freeman (Mar 4, 2003)

3-4-03

shoulders:

single arm press - 50lbs x 8, 60lbs x 8 (not as clean as first set, but form was decent)
Bent Laterals - 35lbs x 10, 35lbs x 10, 25lbs x 10 (last set was to focus on form)
cable laterals - 30lbs x 12, 35lbs x 10

DB Shrugs - 105lbs x 15, 115lbs x 12, 125lbs x 10

forearms consisted of BB wrist curls on the bench, 3 sets ...75lbs, 85lbs, 85lbs....20, 18, 12 reps


----------



## Freeman (Mar 4, 2003)

ok, an entry not dealing with weight lifting or dieting:

So, today is a shitty day.  I found out my best friend who I haven't seen in a while, for a number of reasons, is in the hospital up in Tallahassee.  He's bee unconcious since 5am, and they've been doing catscans and spinal taps.  They're suspecting meningitis or encephalitis, but not really sure.  So that makes me feel awful, and I feel like shit just sitting here, waiting to hear something.  I might go up, depending on how things turn out the next day or 2, on Saturday to see him...

And, I found out today that my ex has been seeing another guy, and I know I should be over this by now, but it still is really hard to deal with b/c I care about her so much and she is able to move on.  Apparently she's happier than she's been in years (which I guess should make me happy) but it just makes me feel sad at the same time, especially since I'm going to see her and this guy this coming Friday at the Andrew W.K. show downtown.  I'll be going all by myself and she'll be there with the new love of her life, being happy and whatnot.  

On top of it all, I've been really stressing out over schoolwork lately.  Research papers are killing me and I'm afraid they aren't going to be good or something.  And it's really bad, because one of the papers is for the professor I have the most respect for in the world and I don't want him thinking I've been slacking or get disappointed in me.  

Tomorrow is day off from the gym, which is good cuz I can hopefully get some schoolwork done before classes at 1pm.  But with all this shit on my mind, it'll be hard.  Especially in this lonely-ass apartment.  All of my true friends are in other places, and I don't particularly like the people I've been meeting here.  So, on one hand, I'm dying cuz I just sit around doing nothing all the time, feeling sad and lonely, but on the other, I don't like the people I've been talking to/hanging with at school enough to want to hang out with.  I don't know why I'm writing all of this, I just need to write.  

God damnit, I think the A/C is broken too, and I'm sweating my ass off in here.....


----------



## marshal959 (Mar 4, 2003)

At least you got it all off your chest and didn't bottle it up.  It'll get better.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 4, 2003)

> God damnit, I think the A/C is broken too, and I'm sweating my ass off in here.....


First off NO BITCHING IT WAS 2 FUCKING DEGREES HERE WHEN I WOKE UP  

Secondly, I know exactly how you feel.  I was with my ex-husband for 11 years and now he is getting married this August, less than a year after our divorce.  Doens't make me feel good cuz here I am alone and in love with him.  I know I should be moving on but I understand how difficult it is.  I've come to learn to like being alone though, well at least for the time being cuz I'm learning alot about myself.  I'm starting to learn what I want out of life and when I do choose a companion I have a good idea of what I am looking for.

I know what I say doesn't make you feel better, just know that others go through this and some days are better than others but we will get through it.

I hope your friend gets better and Cheer Up!!!!!


----------



## Freeman (Mar 5, 2003)

Thanks Jodi, I really appreciate that, esp. coming from someone who can identify with what this is like.  I do agree, I am finding out a lot about myself and life in general.  I just wish it didn't have to hurt so much, but I know I'll get through it, no matter how long it takes.  It feels so wierd, bc I have my set of friends who were always my best friends, and since I've moved over here, I never see/talk to them, and it feels like we're all moving apart and losing one another.  And now my Best friend is all sick with something, something really serious...meningitis or encephalitis possibly, and he hasn't woken up since 5am yesterday (last I heard)...and I feel so helpless here!  But thanks for your kind words, you have no idea how much I appreciate it!


----------



## Freeman (Mar 5, 2003)

3-5-03

Meal 1
6 egg whites, 2 whole...2slices FF cheese, diced ham
1/2 cup oats, cinnamon, 1tbsp natty pb, raisins
1 glass OJ

Meal 2 
Labrada MRP


----------



## Freeman (Mar 5, 2003)

called the office to get someone to come fix the a/c in my apartment.  I hate the fucking heat!  I have to sleep naked all the time now cuz I end up sweating my ass off!  I don't get to wear my cute PJs when I sleep anymore!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2003)

BooHoo!  Stop wining!  Come up north for a day and then you can start crying.  Even further up in Canada they are getting over a foot of snow today.  
SO STOP BITCHING!!!!!  BABY!!


----------



## Freeman (Mar 5, 2003)

I won't be complaining anymore, they just fixed the A/C and it's feeling gooooood!     I'd actually love to come up north, I love it up there.  Even if it is cold, it's so much prettier than here.  I think Florida has got to be the most boring scenery in the world!  I love forests, mountains, nice lakes and ponds....not flat, boring landscapes with palm trees and bugs!  Baby!


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> I have to sleep naked all the time now cuz I end up sweating my ass off!  I don't get to wear my cute PJs when I sleep anymore!



*covers face with hands*

Ahhhhh!!!  Too much information!!! My eyes are bleeding......My brain.......You......sick.......bastard!



Seriously, I hope things turn around for you soon. I know it feels like your all alone and no one understands what's going on, but believe me, you have many friends here whether you know it or not, and they are very understanding and will support you.

I was having some problems last summer and I couldn't believe the outpouring of support I recieved from the members here. It really helped. Stay positive.


----------



## Freeman (Mar 5, 2003)

Thanks man!  I'm so grateful to have such nice people to talk to on here.  It really means a lot, you guys are great!


----------



## Freeman (Mar 5, 2003)

Ok, things really are going down the tubes..

I just talked to my friend scott, Alan's twin.  He said that they have a neuro-specialist there to see if he has any brain activity.  If he has significant brain activity, they're gonna try to do a procedure to relieve some pressure on his brain.  But scott said that the neuro guy said he doesn't have a lot of hope.  I am freaking out right now, I don't know what I'll do if I lose him.  I can't believe this is happening.  It doesn't seem real at all.  Scott seemed really upset on the phone, and doesn't want anyone to know until he knows more..but wanted to inform me b/c I have been calling trying to find out as much as I can, he knows I'm fraeking out too.  I'm thankful his gf and parents are with him, or else he might do something drastic...he's like that.  

Now I have to go to class and act like things are ok.  I just don't know what to do.  I feel so helpless sitting around here, and I'll go crazy if I"m just sitting here waiting.  At least I have a really awesome professor who I can talk to about this with after class.  

It feels like the whole world is falling apart..


----------



## Pepper (Mar 5, 2003)

I don't know your religion, but I will toss up a prayer for your friend, his brother & family as well as you.


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 5, 2003)

You might want to stop by your student counsellor's office, if you have one at your college. There really isn't much you can do, but by talking to someone and letting all of your feelings out, it can help you think more clearly. You might feel embarrassed at first, but don't be. Talk to them or your prof, and help yourself get through this.

You can do it, you just have to remember that you have a huge support group here, as well you seem close to your family. You might want to talk to them as well. 

It sucks losing a friend, parent, loved one. It's one of the common things we will all experience in our life time.


----------



## Freeman (Mar 5, 2003)

He's gone, they had to take him off the machines b/c there was nothing they could do for him.  I'm heading back home to be with all of our friends....I might not be back on for a while...thanks for all of your kind words, I love you guys!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2003)

OMG!!!  I'm so sorry to hear that Mark.  Please be careful and take care of your self.  Drive safely and let us know how your doing if you can.  Please be careful!!


----------



## Freeman (Mar 5, 2003)

Thanks Jodi, I'll be careful.  It hasn't really hit me yet, but it will.  I feel so alone, like I dont' have anyone to talk to...but, that's why I'm going back home, to grieve with everyone....you're a great friend, even though we've never really met, you're an awesome person!  thanks


----------



## Stacey (Mar 5, 2003)

Hey Mark~ 
I am soo sorry!!!!! Your in my thoughts and my prayers! Take care of yourself, and like Jodi said, be careful driving!


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 5, 2003)

Take care of yourself man, we'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 6, 2003)

OH NO! Mark, honey, I'm so sorry!! I wish I'd looked in here earlier.. 
Babe, please stay strong.. 
You're in my thoughts!
*lots of hugs*,
Jenny


----------



## Freeman (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks guys.  It's been a rough week.  I'm back in Orlando for a day or so to go to a few classes.  Then I'm heading back home for our memorial service.  so, I still won't be updating this much for a bit longer.  I'm doing ok, I just feel pretty down in the dumps with all this happening, and seeing my ex as well.  knowing she's moving on...she was \my best friend, and now it's like I'm just some guy she's friends with.  I miss talking to her...all my friends have someone they can talk to in these shitty times, but I don't really have that one person who I can talk with like I used to be able to with her.  ugh..


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2003)

How are you doing?


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 11, 2003)

Hang in there and remember you have many friends here.


----------



## Freeman (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> How are you doing?



I'm doing better.  We had the service for Alan (my friend) yesterday out at the old farm/grove house where they practiced.  It was such a creepy place, so that's why they chose to practice there, in the woods.  There were so many people there; he touched so many people's lives.  He was an incredible person.  I made a brief speech, lost it a few times...sobbed quite a bit afterwards.  But I'm doing better now.  It still doesn't seem real, and I dont know if it ever will, but it was nice to see so many people I haven't seen in years.  I brought this girl bethany there with me and it was nice to have her to talk to about Alan, and my ex, Katrina.  I actually talked to Katrina too.  Told her I know things are different, but not to be a stranger...and that this whole tragedy has tought me that all of the petty BS in our lives is pointless and that all that matters is friends and family.   And how I don't want to lose our friendship....it was nice.  Then we went out to a bar.  Too much smoke in there, my throat's been sore ever since.  Oh, and I am horrible at pool.  But I was so stoked to have Bethany there; my first times really hanging out with her, but she rocks.  I woke up this morning, picked her up, and drove us back to Orlando (she goes to UCF also).  We are going out with some friends friday night to Olive Garden.  I'm totally diggin' on this girl, but I dunno what chances there are.  But if all else fails, she's a awesome person to hang out with...

...here is a link to my friend Alan's website.  His twin brother, Scott who played keyboards in their band wrote a nice little passage on the main page.   Alan sang and played guitar.  I love him and will miss him so much..

www.venusianskyline.net


----------



## Jodi (Mar 14, 2003)

Glad to know your doing better.  Time heals.

Good luck with this new friend of yours.


----------



## Freeman (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks.  I'm not expecting too much, but I do think she's pretty cool.  We're supposed to go out to Olive Garden with a few friends tonight cuz a girl we know works there and wants to be our server.  We won't get any free stuff, but it should still be fun.


----------



## lina (Mar 14, 2003)

Just decided to peek in your journal....

I'm so sorry about your friend.  My prayers and thoughts go out to his family, friends and you.  It sounded like you two were very close and cared for each other.  Also his twin brother... it must be hard on him too 

I know this is a rough time in your life dealing with loneliness, ex gf, loss of your friend and your schoolwork.  As mmafiter said earlier, try to find a counselor or talk to a close friend/family member or people here in IM to relieve some of this stress.  It takes a long time for the pain to go away but you need to find some support so that your schoolwork doesn't suffer, ok?

When I read your journal I see some similarities in your life that I have also gone through when I first moved to Boston, loneliness, being around friends that I didn't really like (but atleast you were not so alone), dealing with a wacked up relationship with an ex-fiancee, and then later the passing of my dad.  He passed just like your friend with a brain aneurysm (blood vessel burst in his brain) and went into a coma.  Eventually after 2 wks the life support had to be pulled from him too.  

I'm sorry to rant on...

Please take care.


----------



## Freeman (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks lina, and no you weren't rambling.  You're very nice and thanks for caring.  I'm grateful to have friends here on IM.  It is a rough time, but it's also odd because it still doesn't seem real.  Because he's been out on tour and I've been here in Orlando, it kinda still seems like he's out on the road or something.  But, when I see pictures of him and talk to scott, his brother, it hits me that I'll never see him again, not in this existence anyway.  I'm not a religious guy at all, don't believe Alan is "with jesus" or anything.  But it is nice to think that he is in some other form waiting for us to get there.  Like my Scott said, "everyone always says that 'Alan is in a better place etc.'.  If that's true, then Alan's probably saying, 'Guys, c'mon?!  What are y'all waiting for!".   Well, if he isn't in a better place, then he's just in oblivion, which is still better than being here in many ways I think.  We have so much crap to deal with and Alan is at peace.  But alas, I will do my best to make this world a better place.  Like I said, I'm thinking about taking up music...Alan wanted me in his band, but I "had to go to college".  I've been dying to do a band, go on tour, experience the world, etc.  I was always scared to do it though.  Alan's passing has helped me realize that you can't be scared of your dreams and aspirations.  Alan wasn't scared, so I won't be either.  Sorry for ME rambling!


----------



## lina (Mar 14, 2003)

When something like this happens to you, you start questioning things... everything... I still don't have the answers and I don't know if I ever will... 

Yes, I do understand the false sense of your friend not really being gone... that he's on some long trip somewhere and he'll come back soon.  Same with me and my dad.  We only see my parents twice a year since they live so far away, and when he died, it was like they are at home far away....



> Well, if he isn't in a better place, then he's just in oblivion, which is still better than being here in many ways I think. We have so much crap to deal with and Alan is at peace.


Sometimes I think when we are depressed we feel this way but you know that is NOT the answer!

Why not pursue your dream about being in a band? But don't ever give up on school! You can have fun, experience the world, join a band....but what if it doesn't work out? Then what? Then life would suck even more! Atleast if you have a college ed you have something to fall back on... you atleast can have a better chance than a person who just has a highschool diploma applying for the same job.


----------



## Freeman (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm not going to give up on college...but I'm starting to think more like Alan did...that everyone has this idea that college is the end-all be-all answer to everything.  The "something to fall back on" thing to many means that they aren't really committed to their dreams.  Monetary security doesn't equal happiness to me.  If I have great friends and relationships, am doing what I love, even if not making a lot of money at it, I could care less.  I could live in a dump and still be happy.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2003)

Hey where are you?  How you doing?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 18, 2003)

Hey Mark, geez, I go a couple days without looking at your journal and all hell breaks loose. 
Really sorry to hear about your friend, I lost my best friend when we were 13 and I still think of him often, I think about all the good times we had and i feel a little better about it. 

Take care of yourself bud, you are not alone.


----------



## lina (Mar 20, 2003)

Hey where are you? 

How goes it?


----------



## Freeman (Mar 24, 2003)

Ok guys, spring break is over.  I'm back.  It has been a rough time as of late, but I'm gonna get back on track.  I haven't lifted in over a week, which pisses me off.  I went to DC for a few days over the break and other than that I have been back and forth between Orlando and my hometown of Vero Beach.  But now, I should be getting back into the swing of things.  I was going to hit the gym this morning..even drove all the way there, but realized I had forgotten some schoolwork I had to do today, because it is due TODAY.  So, gym will have to wait till tomorrow morning.  It's still pretty tough right now for me, but hopefully things will get better.  I appreciate everyone's concern.  I love all of y'all.


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 24, 2003)

Glad you're back.


----------



## Freeman (Mar 25, 2003)

ok, here we go..

3/25/03
SHOULDERS:

BB military press - 115lbs x 6, 125lbs x 6, 135lbs x 5 (had help w/ last one)
Upright Rows - short BB + 90lbs x 6...+ 110lbs x 6...x5
"cheat" db laterals - 50lbs x 6..60lbs x 6
BB shrugs - 315lbs x 6, 335 x 2 x 6

reverse crunches and regular raised-knee crunches


----------



## Freeman (Mar 25, 2003)

3/25/03

Meal 1:
2 whole eggs, 6 whites, 2 slices FF cheese
3 strips turkey bacon
2 pieces whole wheat toast
1 glass OJ

Meal 2: (post workout)
labrada MRP w/ strawberries and pineapple and creatine

Meal 3:
6oz tuna w/ FF mayo, 1 slice FF cheese
1 small apple
2tbsp. natural PB

Meal 4:
7oz tuna in sunflower oil w/ mayo and 1 slice FF cheese
2 slices whole wheat bread w/ SF jelly

Meal 5:
Detour Bar 

Meal 6:
salad (my usual)
baked potato
small steak


----------



## Jodi (Mar 25, 2003)

Good to see you back.


----------



## Freeman (Mar 26, 2003)

3-26-03

was only able to do chest today..was up until 5am last night..got up at 10am..had school at 1..went to the gym between classes, but cuz I have to walk all over school, I only had about 35-40min to lift...might go in and do back tomorrow morning....I dunno..

meals also got fucked up..

meal 1:
2 whole eggs, 6 whites, diced ham, 2slices FF cheese
1/2 cup oatmeal w/ raisins, splenda, and natty pb
1 glass OJ

Meal 2: post w/o
MRP with strawberries, pineapple, and creatine

Meal 3:
6oz chicken breast
2 slices whole wheat with natty PB and sf jelly

Meal 4:
salad(the typical)
sweet potato w/ promise, splenda and cinnamon
mahi filet


----------



## Jodi (Mar 27, 2003)

> Meal 4:
> salad(the typical)
> sweet potato w/ promise, splenda and cinnamon
> mahi filet



I bought got some Mahi Mahi a few weeks ago and froze it, I never had it before.  I am a seafood lover of many kinds but I just couldn't seem to like this no matter how much I tried and cooked it several ways.  I don't know why but it has a weird after taste.


----------



## Freeman (Mar 27, 2003)

hmm, that's wierd.  I like all types of fish...I just put lemon-pepper seasoning on it, maybe that helps??


----------



## Jodi (Mar 27, 2003)

Tried it, 

I like Haddock, Cod, Scrod, mainly white fish.  But I do like swordfish and shark. 

What the hell are you still doing up anyway???


----------



## Freeman (Mar 28, 2003)

Cod is good, I like that a lot also.

I was up late hanging out with Bethany and 2 of her friends.  My sleep over the last few weeks has definitely suffered...

I have a feeling Beth and I won't be anything more than friends...I don't know really why I think that, but I just do....I'm a pessimist I guess....arg, how do you go about telling a sweet girl like that that you "like like" her!?


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Cod is good, I like that a lot also.
> 
> I was up late hanging out with Bethany and 2 of her friends.  My sleep over the last few weeks has definitely suffered...
> ...



Ah, you got stuck in the "friend zone."

There are basically two schools of thought on this situation;

1) You tell her your feelings and if she says "I just want to be friends.", you say "I'm not willing to be just friends. I can't be around you if we aren't on the same wave length."

Basically, you're calling her on it. This theory assumes that women put men in the friend zone as a backup in case thier current relationships sour, or they can't find a better offer.

2) You wait around and be her friend and hope that someday she comes around. This is a tough one on you, emotionally. You'll see her with other guys, she'll tell you all about them, and how they are all assholes, etc. All the while you're sitting there praying she clues in that you would treat her like gold.

It's a risky proposition, this one. All the time you're putting in being her friend could be used prospecting for another woman. I personally couldn't be just friends with a woman I was sexually interested in. 

Here's an article on the subject;

Want to be someone's pet?

Let's see:

She doesn't date men from work 
She wants to be "just friends" 
She doesn't like you "that way" 
She thinks of you as her brother 
She doesn't kiss on a first date 

Any of these sound familiar? Too many men spend way too much time and money trying to be that friend that hopes to eventually get lucky. If you were Brad Pitt, Tom Cruise, or Ricky Martin do you think that she'd say the same thing (or that you'd except it)? Not likely!

As discussed in detail in "Being a Man in a Woman's World", women can use all kinds of excuses and many of them even believe them! Further, they often won't just come out and tell you specifically what they mean. Women often use inference rather than the direct speech more common among men. Men often try to interpret these inferences directly; or, worse yet - they make assumptions about them.

It is much more realistic to view these inferences pessimistically. Let's translate the above statements:

She doesn't want to date YOU, work has nothing to do with it 

She doesn't mind having you around to help her fix things around the house, entertain her when she's bored, tell you about the bastard that just cheated on her, etc. 

She doesn't want to date or sleep with YOU 

She can't imagine seeing YOU naked 

She won't kiss YOU on this or any other date! 

Can you turn a "friend" into a "girlfriend"? Yes, it can be done and some of the more successful techniques are offered in "Being a Man in a Woman's World", but don't count on it. Once you attain this "friend" status, you're probably never going to be anything other than a friend.

Many men try to counter this friend label by "being there for her", or spending lavish amounts on her and trying to occupy her time. Don't be the poor sap that does this! Go find a new prospect that will buy what YOU'RE selling!

OK, you still want to date this woman? I can't talk you out of it? OK then, your only hope is to treat her just like a friend. If you called one of your buddies to go out to a club with you would you bring him flowers, buy him dinner and drinks, pay for him to get in,  etc.? I don't think so. So, DON'T DO IT FOR HER EITHER! Let her pay her own way - for EVERYTHING! Then, flirt with every short skirt you can find. Dance with everyone BUT her. Be the life of the party. If she still can't see what a great, fun guy you are then move on.


Here's a couple of sites that brush on this topic;

Men's dating advice 


Beingaman.com 

I hope this stuff helps.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 28, 2003)

Alright I agree with Rob on some matter but thats all high school stuff.

I personally think you should said it as it is.  

Say, Listen, this is how I feel, I understand if you don't feel the same way but I just need to know.  If you want to be just friends then tell me NOW and thats the kind of relationship we will work on.  If you want more tell me, but don't make me wonder if there WILL ever be anything.

I'm more upfront, no loose ties kind of person though and I just like to know things for what they really are.   But hey don't feel like you have to take any advice from me please, remember I'm divorced, obviously I did something wrong.


----------



## lina (Mar 28, 2003)

OK, let's chime in won't we! 

Have you taken her out on her own on a real date?  I read you were hanging out with 2 other friends which makes it not conducive to romance, one-on-one, intimacy, etc.  If you have never given her subtle hints like that she might be totally shocked if you confronts her all of the sudden.

And yes, if you have done all that, sometimes you just have to ask how she feels about you.  You never know until you hear it from her directly.


----------



## Freeman (Mar 31, 2003)

3-31-03

got kinda screwed up cuz I had to go home for my friend's bday..but did back/tris today, first time in forever.

rack deads - 315 x 3 x 6
BB rows - 185lbs x 3 x 6
normal, semi-wide chins - 6, 6, 5
CG seated rows - 140lbs x 10..180lbs x 6..180lbs x 6

CG bench - 135lbs x 8 ,155lbs x 6, 165lbs x 5
v-bar pushdowns - 120lbs x 10, 140lbs x 6, 150lbs x 6
singlearm db exts. - 60lbs x 10, 70lbs x 6, 75lbs x 6


----------



## Freeman (Mar 31, 2003)

3-31-03

meal 1:
2 whole eggs, 6 whites, 2 slices FF cheese, diced ham
1/2 cup oats, natural PB, raisins, splenda
glass of OJ

meal 2:
2 scoops, 5g creatine/glutamine
4 strawberries

Meal 3:
7oz tuna in water w/ FF mayo, 1 slice ff cheese melted..
1 apple, 2tbsp natty pb

Meal 4:
detour bar 

Meal 5
typical salad
sweet potato
chicken breast


----------



## Freeman (Apr 1, 2003)

4-01-03
LEGS

it's been weeks since i've done legs..and boy could I tell..on my last set of squats (with only 275lbs) I couldn't get the 3rd rep and just fell hahaha...and my form was horrible too...arg..but that'll happen after weeks of no lifting plus lifting on little sleep...oh well...

don't feel like posting workout or meals right now cuz i"m exhausted...all this staying up late with bethany is killing me, but I love it!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2003)

pssssttttt!  Mark   














































GO TO BED


----------



## Freeman (Apr 2, 2003)

hahaha, I did!  I did!  

and today is an off day from the gym, so that's good...but I'm pretty stressed..I have a big French test today, and then tomorrow a HUGE exam in my international environmental law class.  I bombed the 1st test.  They are really hard, they way they are set up..and there is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much material, it's insane...some of the chapters in the mamouth book we use are 100-150 pages long with tons of info in them, and we have to know all of it in order to take the test, b/c no one knows what he'll put on there...and they are short answer questions, only 10..so you have to konw what you're talking about, and you can't miss much cuz you'll fail!!


----------



## lina (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> ...all this staying up late with bethany is killing me, but I love it!



  






Good luck on your test!


----------



## Freeman (Apr 2, 2003)

Thanks...I need it!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> hahaha, I did!  I did!
> 
> and today is an off day from the gym, so that's good...but I'm pretty stressed..I have a big French test today, and then tomorrow a HUGE exam in my international environmental law class.  I bombed the 1st test.  They are really hard, they way they are set up..and there is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much material, it's insane...some of the chapters in the mamouth book we use are 100-150 pages long with tons of info in them, and we have to know all of it in order to take the test, b/c no one knows what he'll put on there...and they are short answer questions, only 10..so you have to konw what you're talking about, and you can't miss much cuz you'll fail!!



Well good luck!!  Geez maybe if you got to bed at night you wouldn't be stressing about an exam.  

But, regardless, I don't blame ya, I rather be doing better things with my time too!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Sugarplum! 

How you doooin'? 

I miss you in my journal!  And I need to get on IM more often to talk to ya!

Hey, who's Bethany!  I wanna hear ALL about it! 

Take care sweets,
Jenny


----------



## Freeman (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey Sugarplum!
> 
> How you doooin'?
> ...



Hey Jen, I miss you too!!  I am like you, haven't been on here enough, but things have been so hectic for me lately!  Bethany is this girl I'm super-interested in...we've been hanging out a lot lately and hopefully at some point it can go further.  She's going through a lot of crap now too, but we'll see what happens...if you PM your email address, i'll send you some pictures of her.  ok, off to take the dreaded environmental law exam!


----------



## Freeman (Apr 5, 2003)

3-04-03

chest/bis

flat bench - 155lbs x 8, 175lbs x 6, 176lbs x 5
decline bench - 155lbs x 8, 175lbs x 6, 175lbs x 5
cablecrossovers - 60lbs x 10, 70lbs x 8, 70lbs x 6

BB curl - 85lbs x 8, 95lbs x 6, 95lbs x 6
standing alt. db curl - 40lbs x 8, 50lbs x 6
hammer curl - 45lbs x 6 x 2

chest felt good today..I probably would've been able to do more reps or slightly higher weight had I gotten a decent night's sleep!  chest is sore, so i'm happy.  I had a good spotter, FINALLY!  actually made me work for those last reps!  thank god!


----------



## lina (Apr 26, 2003)

hey where have you been?

Hope all's ok...


----------



## Freeman (Apr 26, 2003)

I am doing alright.  Everything for the past couple of months has been crazy.  I am trying to get back into the swing of things with the gym and everything.  I have been getting stronger in my lifts, and I'm noticing my bench increase which is what I'm really concerned about.  Oh, and I drank for the first time in my life last week, and then this past thursday I got hammered on vodka...bad idea....I am gonna stop that shit for a long time.  I have just figured that I might as well see what it is like.  

other than that, the semester of school is finally over.  So I am glad about that.  But, I really want a girflriend to spend the summer with, and the girl I like I think is not at all interested in me that way, which blows.  I hate crushes, and this is why I never get them....


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2003)

hey freeman!


----------



## Freeman (Apr 27, 2003)

hello, who are you?


----------



## Rissole (Apr 27, 2003)

Psst freeman..... thats sara


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2003)

thanx Rissole, I don't thats gonna help 
freeman, it's oceangurl!


----------



## Freeman (Apr 27, 2003)

oh hey.how's it going?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2003)

Well its about freaking time


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2003)

doing great


----------



## Freeman (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Well its about freaking time



I know I know

and seriously, the world is against me.  Today was supposed to be legs day, but I was up till 5am.  I am way too tired to have an effective workout today..arg!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2003)

Well get with the fucking program and stop being out til 5 AM.  Did I mention that I just woke up 2 hours ago


----------



## Freeman (Apr 27, 2003)

haha, yeah for real.  Well I went to sleep at like 2, after coming home from a lame-ass party.  but my friend bethany called me at 3-ish and said our friend joey got jumped by two guys and got the shit beat out of him, so I had to get up and go back down to the house where the party was at, with a bunch of friends, and try and "Straighten things out".


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2003)

oh im sorry to hear that, but no excuses ( go do you'r legs workout)


----------



## lina (Apr 27, 2003)

Damn I'm getting old! Just hearing about these parties makes me tired!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2003)

LMAO!!  I hear ya Lina.


----------



## Freeman (May 6, 2003)

ok...I'm starting fresh again...I've gotten off track, but the bullshitting around is over with now.  seeing my friend phil in all his huge glory as re-inspired me....Today I did chest and biceps..tomorrow I'm thinking about back and tris, unless you guys think I should do shoulders...hmm, we'll see..

chest-
flat bench:  185lbs x 5 (had help on these), 175lbs x 5 x 2
decline bb:  175 x 6 x 3
flat flyes:  45lbs x 8, 45lbs x 6, 40lbs x 6

Bis-
BB curls:  90lbs x 6 x 3
ezbar preacher:  bar + 50lbs x 10, bar + 70lbs x 4, bar + 50lbs x 6
standing cable curls: 45lbs x 10 x 2

I'm trying to get stronger, esp. on chest(bench) so I am trying to go heavy with less reps....I need a good spotter though.  I am thinking about going super heavy just for some negative reps...I need a good spotter who can lift it up and then allow me to go down as slow as possible...blah!

I think I might go for it, even though I am broke, and buy some 
1-AD.  Phil is gonna advise me on it.  He uses it and loves it.


----------



## Freeman (May 6, 2003)

meal 1
6 egg whites, 2 eggs
2 slices ff cheese
1/2 cup oats w/ raisins andnatty pb and splenda
OJ

Meal 2
lean body MRP

Meal 3
post workout drink

Meal 4
7oz tuna in sunflower oil
1/4 (uncooked) brown rice

Meal 5 
salad w/ shredded cheese
baked potato
chicken breast


----------



## sara (May 6, 2003)

meal 5 ??


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2003)

Sara he's bulking not cutting.

 Hey babe!  

Not get your ass in gear!


----------



## Freeman (May 7, 2003)

Helloooooooooooooooooooooo Jodi!  Boy, I've missed ya!  Time to stop screwing around! 

ok, i am starving, time for meal 1!


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2003)

Are you done school yet?  How's it going with that girl.

Oh and did I mention

GET YOUR ASS IN GEAR!


----------



## Freeman (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Are you done school yet?  How's it going with that girl.
> 
> Oh and did I mention
> ...



Getting ass in gear as we speak!  Did shoulders today, will post workout soon..

Spring semester ended a week and a half ago, but yesterday started Summer classes.  I am just taking one though.  French II
It's ok, I just hate being rushed!

It isn't going with that girl.  We're great friends, but I want more, and apparently she doesn't.  It just sucks though because I could totally see us dating, cuz we get along so well and she knows I'd be great to her.  But, alas, I think she's gonna date some guy who just started hanging out (her and I have been hanging out for like 2+ months now).  She always does things that make her life shittier....and I think this guy is shady, so I'm sure he'll end up being an asshole.  She always dates assholes, you'd think she'd want a change!


----------



## Freeman (May 7, 2003)

ps- you should come down and visit me!  I need someone to cuddle with!


----------



## lina (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> ps- you should come down and visit me!  I need someone to cuddle with!



No, YOU should go visit her!!!!!


----------



## Freeman (May 7, 2003)

I'm broke!!!!  seriously, no money at all!


----------



## HIC (May 7, 2003)

Hey freeman,

Just started checking out your journal as we look to be about the same size judging by your pic.  I noticed your getting much stronger and your diet seems to get cleaner over time.  Congrats on your progress.  

Quick question though.
some of your meals have X oz of meat. Do you use a scale to get these measurments?  I thinking of getting one and don't know how important they are.

Thanks


----------



## Freeman (May 7, 2003)

eh, it depends on your goals mostly..I get some pre-packaged chicken, and the package has the weight in ounces.  same with fish.  I really don't care too much right now ,as I am bulking.  Trying to get a LOT stronger.  Once I start a cut in the distant future  I"ll be more concerned with the size of my foods....I've added body fat, but it's an unavoidable consequence to bulking.  I weighed in at 185lbs the other day....not enough of it is mucsle, so that's why i'm starting to get pissed, I'm gonna have to train a hell of a lot harder....I can't miss my workouts and I need to train heavy.


----------



## Freeman (May 8, 2003)

ok, i forgot to post my shoulder workout for yesterday

seated BB military press-
135lbs x 6x3
115lbs x 6

short BB upright rows-
bar + 90lbs x 8...bar + 110lbs x 6....bar+ 90lbs x 6

"cheat" one arm db laterals-
55lbs x 6, 60lbs x 6, 65lbs x 6

BB shrugs-
315lbs x 8, 325lbs x 6, 335lbs x 6


----------

